# International Football Thread



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Russia just beat Lithuania 3-0 in a friendly. LT didn't actually look bad, just like in the game against Romania earlier this week, so there's that.We have some pretty good young players, too bad that our goalkeeper is injured.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Take a fucking bow, Jamie Vardy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hate to say it but england have a decent squad for once this time round. Vardy and Kane upfront at the euro's for you guys could be frightening.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> Hate to say it but england have a decent squad for once this time round. Vardy and Kane upfront at the euro's for you guys could be frightening.


Woy the yes man will start Rooney again though sadly.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney is going to be killed in the summer when he leads England out of the tournament with his usual poverty displays. 

Looking forward to it. Suspect the media will turn on him for good after this and hopefully it encourages us to show him the door.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Watch Rooney get his metatarsal broken by some fringe England squad defender who suddenly finds himself on the plane to France afterwards :darkwoy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Very much enjoyed that friendly tonight. Probably the best friendly I have seen in years. It was hardly a weak German side with the likes of Mueller, Ozil, Reus, Kroos, Neur, Hummels etc. all playing - obviously if the two sides were to meet at the Euros, the performance from the German team would be up a notch or two but I'm not going have the usual English defeatist attitude of "not getting carried away" because I saw at the end of that game a team with fight, desire and passion. Something I haven't seen from an England team in years, especially in a 'meaningless' friendly.

Almost full rotation for the Holland game to give others the opportunity.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

An England side including Kane, Vardy, Alli and Rose with just 37% possession. Spurs fans must be furious.

As good as we were in the second half, especially when pressing from the front, it has to be said that England have a habit of going full throttle in meaningless friendlies, which has led to victories over a few of the top nations in the past few years. Let's not get carried away... well at least not yet :woy

The grounding reality in this team are the centre backs, who are a massive worry. It's a huge shame and a major 'what went wrong?' when looking back to the years of having quality and depth via Rio, Sol, Terry, Carragher, King and Woodgate. If we play in any way open against teams with pace or good movement, the likes of Cahill, Smalling, Stones and Jagielka will be exposed. The game against Wales, where Bale will be looking to cut inside, is a particular concern.

Kane and Alli (despite that horrid miss he was great) are the big hopes for England, if they are to have a good run in the euros. Vardy could be too, but I doubt Woy has the balls or sense to start him or use a GENERAL system where we give up the ball and press from the front in order to exploit huge spaces. In fact I would rather we do so vs Wales because of Bale, even though we could arguably out possess them (for whatever that is worth). Vardy running from deep against a solid but very slow James Collins could be tasty.

Rooney will start games at the tournament. He shouldn't, but he will (unles major injuries occur to key players). I'm not sure how much of that will have to do with Roy being soft or if there's any pressure from the FA and Nike related to shirt sales but there you go (not saying this is the case with England, but there was a controversy with Brazil and Nike at the last WC to do with having to pick certain players, which makes me wonder which other nations do this :hmm.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

> Commentator: "Great to have these two on the bench this summer."


They better not start Rooney over Kane or Vardy.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Why would Woy not start with Rooney if he is fit?

He has scored 11 in 13 as captain and under Woys regime has scored 26 in 36. In competitive games he has 36 in 66 games.

I dont see any reason at all why he should be dropped


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Top Shelf said:


> Why would Woy not start with Rooney if he is fit?
> 
> He has scored 11 in 13 as captain and under Woys regime has scored 26 in 36. In competitive games he has 36 in 66 games.
> 
> I dont see any reason at all why he should be dropped


:lmao

He shouldn't even be in the squad.

For all his experience his record in tournaments is simply diabolical, the pedigree isn't there. He doesn't offer enough physically or technically to justify sacrificing the talent and threat the others bring. Even if it was the for pace of Walcott/Welbeck - They offer something which terrify teams. Rooney offers nothing beyond a decent end product and even that isn't close to the level of Kane, Vardy or Sturridge. He is notorious for slowing/breaking down the kind of fluid attacking football England played yesterday. You literally cannot play that kind of football with him in the middle of it, maybe if you shift him out wide and tell him to stay. 

This is a great opportunity for England to move on. They have far more reason to drop him than United do, and I want nothing more than for him to be thrown in the sea.

The English media need to hold themselves to account after he starts and flops - Which he will and will - I would be money on it. They've put the blinkers on with his form for so long and even today you have guys on the Sunday Supplement saying he's the best Number 10 in the country - Which is just so hilariously wrong. They're oblivious to the decline and haven't put the pressure on Hodgson they should have regarding his role. They should have been chasing him out 4 years ago. 

He will fuck them for sure in the summer. But with a good managerial appointment they could be a serious contender in Russia. They have some of the best young talent in the world and a lot of them are now playing/developing together at European level. 

They should be knighting Pochettino for his service.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> :lmao
> 
> He shouldn't even be in the squad.
> 
> ...


Just ignore the fact that he has one of the best international goal scoring records in the world over the last 5 year then

Who is he notorious with for breaking down and slowing fluid attacking football? Other than so called fans on the internet who have probably never even been to Old Trafford i have never heard any players ex players managers or people involved with football say anything like that. When UTD did play fluid attacking football a few years ago Rooney was the linch pin of that..He was the vocal point of the majority of Uniteds fast breaks.Its only since the negative Moyes and LVG come along and he started dropping deeper that he hasn't looked as affective but when he plays up front for England he scores goals

Rooneys end product is nowhere near the level of Jamie Vardy? Do you even watch football. Other than pace Rooney shits all over Vardy in every department.Passing,Creativity,Finishing,Experience, Technical ability.Everything.. 

So to summarize you think England should fuck off the only proven world class player they have for a guy who cant play more than 5 games on the spin without getting injured and 2 other guys who have never even kicked a ball in the champions league and have little to no experience in a big game situation? And all of this on the back of one good performance in a friendly match.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Top Shelf said:


> Just ignore the fact that he has one of the best international goal scoring records in the world over the last 5 year then
> 
> Who is he notorious with for breaking down and slowing fluid attacking football? Other than so called fans on the internet who have probably never even been to Old Trafford i have never heard any players ex players managers or people involved with football say anything like that. When UTD did play fluid attacking football a few years ago Rooney was the linch pin of that..He was the vocal point of the majority of Uniteds fast breaks.Its only since the negative Moyes and LVG come along and he started dropping deeper that he hasn't looked as affective but when he plays up front for England he scores goals
> 
> ...


Wouldn't bother, Irish Jet to Wayne Rooney is about as bad as Henry Hill to Leo Messi. A good amount of his posts are him attacking THE ROON. Also, The idea that WELBZ terrifies teams gave me a good chuckle.

Personally wouldn't put :theroon in my starting XI at the euro's (because he would be at 10 and we saw how good Alli is there vs France/Germany), that being said the amount of bashing he's received over the last few days, for basically not playing in a friendly, has been embarrassing - he's not the player/manager, it's WOY that chooses whether he plays or not. Also, he played well in the qualifiers, he was in good form before his injury, he's also the captain, record goalscorer, and has huge experience (which does matter). England have FAR bigger concerns, like how Smalling, Stones, and Cahill have all been fucking garbage for the past 3-4 months and we look like leaking a lot of goals.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Fire Klinsmann!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Vardy tho

LOLROONEYINTHESTUDIO

Edit: Payet, mother of god...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think the gulf in class between the two teams from Saturday and today is evident. Todays game was a typical sideways passing England performance. No creativity in central midfield whatsoever and that's a shame because I was hoping Barkley could shine.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

No diamond in france woy plz

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

United fans make it look as if dropping Rooney is a no brainer, but its a hard choice, similar to 2008 Spain with Raul, still with Vardy and Kane form, that top 2 is IMO the one that should be starting or at least if not Vardy will be the obvious sub for Kane, im interested to know which formation England is going to start at the euro.

Euro biggest candidate is no doubt France it just look so powerful right now and is playing in a level above everyone in the competition + they are playing home.
For Copa America, Argentina, Brasil, Uruguay and Mexico are the most powerful teams, i dont trust Pizzi as new coach of Chile


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ye Greece is winning the Euro guys ! 



































:kappa























fml


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Top Shelf said:


> Just ignore the fact that he has one of the best international goal scoring records in the world over the last 5 year then
> 
> Who is he notorious with for breaking down and slowing fluid attacking football? Other than so called fans on the internet who have probably never even been to Old Trafford i have never heard any players ex players managers or people involved with football say anything like that. When UTD did play fluid attacking football a few years ago Rooney was the linch pin of that..He was the vocal point of the majority of Uniteds fast breaks.Its only since the negative Moyes and LVG come along and he started dropping deeper that he hasn't looked as affective but when he plays up front for England he scores goals
> 
> ...


Don’t even know where to begin although the classic United fan snipe basically tells me what level of an argument this is. 

Mentioning 5 year old, long standing records mean nothing with Rooney. He’s not the world class player he was, he’s completely transformed. His ability to run at people, his ability to get himself a yard of space or the strength he had on the ball has completely gone - he now gets pushed around by the likes of Santi Cazorla. He’s broken down physically. 

United haven’t consistently played fluid attacking football for about 6 years. Rooney is absolutely notorious for coming deep with his back to goal, taking several touches before lumping a switch out to the wing – Always the right wing. It’s pretty much his trademark move these days. Tell me what else he does then? Does he turn and run at players? Does he split defences with through balls? If so please provide examples. On his good days he can link up the play pretty well – These good days are more scarce with every season and he’s now just as likely to create a counter attacking opportunity. Until January Rooney had given the ball away more often for goals conceded than he had combined goals/assists. As a striker. Think about that.

He’s improved since January – Doesn’t change that he was literally the worst player in the league to that point. 

He scores goals for England against shite. Mentioning what he does against the likes of San Marino and holding it against strikers who didn’t get those chances is an absurd argument. 

Ultimately you have Kane who’s looking like he could be a legit world class striker, who’s tearing up the PL and you have Vardy, having the season of his life and also tearing up the PL. I do even watch football mate, I’ve watched Vardy’s inferior end product yield only 19 goals and 6 assists to Rooney’s 7 goals and 4 assists. I’m sure if you stuck Rooney in the Leicester side he’d have 50 odd goals though. What an absurd comment.

There is no argument that Rooney is currently better than those players, no more than there’s an argument to say he’s a “proven world class player” – He was, but it’s laughable to categorise him as such in 2016 – By that argument you should bring back the whole “golden generation” – Lampard, Gerrard, Cole, the “proven” ones. Christ. You say I’m saying this on the back of a friendly game as if I haven’t been saying this for 4 years, as if Kane and Vardy aren’t routinely outplaying him every week. 

Rooney is absolutely awful. He was genuinely my favourite player about 5 years ago but his time is up. As a United fan I’d love for him to be good again but that shit isn’t happen. He’s been on a steady decline since his injury in Munich and this is the year where even the end product dried up. He’s done and I look forward to be proven right in the summer when he flops yet again.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not buying the idea that there was a great gap in quality between the England sides that started against Germany and the Netherlands. Even so, the Dutch team was of far lesser quality than the German starting XI, so it was an irrelevant factor.

Butland/Forster, Clyne/Walker, Henderson/Milner and Welbeck/Vardy are all of similar standards overall, obviously with different key assets. 

Cahill and Stones are both hugely error prone in different ways, with one being a slightly better defender and the other being more comfortable on the ball. Centre back is a problem position, regardless of which one is picked.

Dier is going to be a better player than Drinkwater for most of his career and has greater potential, but Danny has had an outstanding season and slotted in very well for England, without causing interruption to the team's shape or flow when starting passing moves from deep. He didn't weaken the side.

There were two main differences in personnel:

Kane is a better all round player than Sturridge, although the latter still has a lot to offer IF used correctly. I'll explain why this made a difference from a tactical sense later on.

The most significant difference was Barkley starting for Alli. Ross has fantastic guile, being able to turn away from tight markers and dribble from deep with ease, while also capable of hard accurate strikes from zone 14. However, at this stage of his development he lacks the intelligence and consistency in his decision making and passing that the incredibly mature Alli has, which bridges the gap between the midfield and strikers.

This was exacerbated by the set up of both England and Holland. The Dutch sat deep and compact, happily giving up possession, unlike the past iterations of their National side, which meant their box and zone 14 was generally flooded. Bazoer had a largely disciplined and proactive 80 minutes in front of their defence, but was generally not forced out of his comfort zone due to Hodgson's poor and systematically pointless throwaway "let's give everyone a game" tactics on the night.

Starting with a diamond, led by two strikers, including a heavily box hanging Sturridge, plus a largely counter attacking merchant in Vardy, was a huge tactical error in the circumstances. The Dutch rigidity and squeezing of space required an England striker (or alternatively an extra attacking midfielder in place of a striker) with greater intelligent movement from deep to pull apart Bruma, Blind and Bazoer, holding the ball up with his back to goal, while linking up play with Barkley and Lallana, creating one twos and third man runs around the Dutch core ('that's got to be Kane', as we would find out when he was subbed on). This isn't the natural game of either Sturridge or Vardy, but it also 'seemed' as if both players were instructed to rigidly remain in position. 

The result was an endless amount of pointless possession in front of the Dutch rear guard, meaning bugger all penetration. With England playing so open, this also allowed Holland ample opportunities to counter attack against a weak England central defence, while the full backs were exposed by the diamond system, which resulted in Rose struggling to cope defensively without support.

The one rare time where England managed to exploit a large space in the Netherland's box was when Bazoer lost tactical discipline and was sucked in forwards, leading to a good incisive passing move that led to Vardy's goal. Otherwise Holland weren't giving away great opportunities. Vardy's only other significant effort came from a typical break that he thrives on, leading to a drive from range. Otherwise he and Sturridge were largely ineffective as creative or goal threatening forces, nullified by the set up of both sides.

Stones created one decent chance after moving from deep to set up the faltering Walcott. This could have been accentuated if Hodgson had started Dier next to Drinkwater and allowed Stones license to roam, thus adding a threat from deep that would have been difficult for Holland to man mark or pick up during England's final phase of attack. Otherwise Stones was largely fannying about on the ball in areas where it didn't hurt Holland, but did indeed lead to his and England's downfall.

There's also the issue of the second Dutch goal being a foul on Jagielka, although that could be counterbalanced by the idea of Rose being very fortunate to not concede two penalties.

More importantly, these types of games need to be put into perspective. The efforts to bed in new players and try new systems, coupled with varying degrees of effort from the sides involved, mean that there's not much point making or taking grand conclusions concerning future results from such encounters. These are largely just practice games to experiment and refine set ups, which often won't be close to resembling those in the important games. While the victory in Berlin wasn't the dawning of a great new age of English football, as some have been led to believe due to the post match hysteria, last night's loss against Holland shouldn't be a doom and gloom come down. 

However, there is a major issue with England's defence, while Hodgson's tactical approach to games and team selection still remains questionable. He's fantastic at organising feeble teams into hard to beat units, but that isn't the required scenario with England right now when considering their wealth of attacking options. He also drills sides to hold shape and remain disciplined to great effect. The issue with Woy is that he largely stumbles upon successful attacking formulas at random, rather than consistently showing understanding of why certain systems work against particular teams in different situations, or why key players are needed for certain roles. Recent examples of the formation issues include his insistence on a glorified defensively exposing 4-2-4 at the last World Cup after it worked against defensive dross in the qualifiers, plus his stubborn persistence with the diamond against teams that defend deep and narrow. This formation could also be a problem against Wales and Bale, or any team with great guile and width, due to the concession of wide space and lack of cover (including centre backs who aren't great at reading the game) for good but not defensively exceptional full backs. 

I'm also concerned that Woy will try to fit Rooney into the starting XI at all costs, as he did against Italy in 2014 to a hugely detrimental effect. If Rooney starts as a ten and Alli is forced deeper then that will be a crying shame. That isn't a criticism of Rooney who can still be useful if used correctly, but a doubt towards Hodgson, who has a history of unbalancing teams in order to shoe horn in star players and favourites. I also feel as if he will struggle to get the very best out of Vardy, especially if he starts games. The games against San Marino and Holland in particular, where Vardy was stationed high inside swamps of defences to little impact in general play, give cause for concern. His best play clearly comes from harrasing high defences and driving into space from deep.

It's largely up to Hodgson having the strength of courage and sense to pick the most suitable and balanced team, rather than cramming in all of the big names as he has done in the past. If he can find a formula that offers the absolutely necessary defensive cover in midfield, while accentuating the best qualities of Alli and Kane between the opposition lines of midfield and defence, then England can have a deep run within this new Euro's format. The tournament is there to be exploited by half decent teams, due to the now diluted quality of the tournament, which could potentially allow for a relatively easy run to the semi finals with a bit of luck.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Andre should legit be a pundit - Pretty excellent breakdown. Agreed on Alli/Barkley and was saying as much while watching the second half. Alli's maturity at this stage is absolutely incredible (and he has that same sort of talent that Barkley has). Can see either the Euro's or next season's CL being the stage where he really establishes himself at the top level. The type of player everyone will want to sign.

I think while the drop off wasn't huge from one player to the next - Taking three Spurs players out of the spine was what really made the difference. They're the ones playing that relentless pressing game week in week out and have invaluable familiarity at this level. To me that's what separated Spain from the rest when they were on top, even more so than what they were doing with the ball - Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta were just all on the same wavelength.

Think Dier is a must play guy regardless, but even more so if you're gonna play Stones for the reason's stated.

Got my retro Republic jersey today and am in full Euro's mode now. Was pessimistic as hell after the draw but starting to think we can get out of the group, we actually tend to overachieve against the better teams under O'Neill and for some reason I really fancy the Italy game. The Paul McShane pre-tournament entertainment is done. Gonna fuck the entire continent with our Long Cox.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Disappointed on the lack of American football here...

No, not gridirion.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Andre said:


> An England side including Kane, Vardy, Alli and Rose with just 37% possession. Spurs fans must be furious.
> 
> As good as we were in the second half, especially when pressing from the front, it has to be said that England have a habit of going full throttle in meaningless friendlies, which has led to victories over a few of the top nations in the past few years. Let's not get carried away... well at least not yet :woy
> 
> ...


Kane and Vardy as the front two could be devastating. If anything, Rooney should slot back in his midfield position but Alli would have to be sacrificed. Rooney or Alli on the wing is a waste. I think its Rooney vs Alli for the no.10 role.And I can't see Rooney winning that battle(thats incredible). Alli has been magnificent this season and deserves to start. I think England should go for 4-4-2. Kane and Vardy would complement each other up front. England have enough midfielders. Cahill is good enough as CB. The problem is who will partner him. Stones has had an on/off season. England really miss John Terry at this point. Overall, England could pose serious threat if the youth are properly utilised.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

The decision has been made : Karim Benzema won't play for France at the Euro 2016.

Thank you FFF, you morons. The other countries must be laughing at us right now.

Well, we still have Giroud...:sodone:kobefacepalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Did anyone know there was an England game today? :wilkins


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Was trying to find this thread.

Just noticed it myself, day after the cup final :lmao Does anyone even know?

Never saw it advertised or even mentioned before now. Was it put together last night or something.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> Did anyone know there was an England game today? :wilkins


Genuinely only found out earlier today. What a ridiculous time to have it too, the day after a cup final...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Really like :woy's selection today, almost exactly what I would have gone with from that squad, given that Rooney and Smalling aren't available. Wouldn't have picked Sterling, but we do need width which he does offer.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Might as we call it "Euro thread"


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

hopefully we beat those bunch of criminals 


also i'll get to see :hendo captain england

ffs @seabs denis made the hendo smiley again add it pls


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Got £230 riding on an England win, watch them go and fuck it up for me :mj2 :lolengland


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

GASHFORD

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Top Shelf said:


> Just ignore the fact that he has one of the best international goal scoring records in the world over the last 5 year then


Hasn't he only scored 1 goal in 3 world cups though? and it was a :jet4 at that the only thing I remember him doing in an England shirt is getting sent off in the 2006 world cup.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

American football is better


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

THE RASH being 18 is kinda mental for how calm he plays but he's still got the sort of raw directness which makes him a threat. I'd still probably take Sturridge over him but if there's doubts over Sturridge playing any games I don't think rashford would struggle in any of our group games as another option. Not sure how he looked on the tv but i really didn't notice wilshere doing an awful lot in the first half last night. THE ROOB was good tho


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Shepard said:


> THE RASH being 18 is kinda mental for how calm he plays but he's still got the sort of raw directness which makes him a threat. I'd still probably take Sturridge over him but if there's doubts over Sturridge playing any games I don't think rashford would struggle in any of our group games as another option. Not sure how he looked on the tv but i really didn't notice wilshere doing an awful lot in the first half last night. THE ROOB was good tho


*THE ROOB*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

i wish i could take the credit but seb was the one who coined the phrase (i think)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes I coined that via a typo. :theroon

Shep you owe the rest of us an apology on behalf of mackems for the SICKENING booing of one of our own players last night :towns :no:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

So when do we start with predictions and whatnot? :side: Is there going to be a specific thread for the Euro?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> So when do we start with predictions and whatnot? :side: Is there going to be a specific thread for the Euro?


If they do mods would close it. If it stays then my American football* thread was unjustly closed.

*no, not the rugby with bike helmets one


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The euro thread would be incredibly active. Your Copa America one wouldn't be. It's the equivalent of David Beckham modelling Gucci then going to Luke Chadwick modelling Bench.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol at cutting drinkwater and keeping barkley, henderson the fraud and wheelchair.

Never change woy

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Imagine thinking he would drop Wilshere, anyway. Hahahahahah. Peasants. I think I see the sea over there. Away and jump in it.

I probably would've kept Drinkwater, and in fairness to Townsend he often performs at a decent level for England, so I might've kept him as well. Barkley's been dugmeat for a while and Henderson wears a helmet to bed so I'd have punted him as well. 

But then, I'm a Scotsman who hates everything so I don't really care about anything other than the most naturally gifted English fitba player of this generation - Jack 'The Lad' Wilshere - riling people up with his very existence. So, you know, I'm content with this turn of events.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ANDROS has been left at home. A travesty. 

Hopefully Woy is carted off to the retirement home after the Euros.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

One less reason to spam :towns

FFS Woy :woywoah :townswoah


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Wilshere in the national side after making three tackles all season!

Yer da is raging! David Batty is fewmin'! Danny Mills is writing a scathing letter to the FA as we speak!

I am so fucking erect right now!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

What a travesty :townswoah

:towns


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No reason to take Barkley or Henderson over Drinkwater. Barkley has been out of form for ages and whenever Horrenderson plays for England he ends every move by either misplacing a pass or shooting miles over the bar. Also, we're picking a squad so there's no reason not to risk a spot on Wilshere, who is a better player than all 3 of them.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah I'd have taken Wilshere either way. A fully fit Henderson is dogshit so a half fit one is just adding cat piss to that as well. Hopefully Sturridge doesn't play a minute and ends his own career by using his hamstrings to strangle Henderson. Whilst Drinkwater drinks water watching it all. Masturbating into Hodgson's team sheet. Before folding it into an origami cum vessel shaped like an owl, hoping to impress Woy one final time.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Seb said:


> No reason to take Barkley or Henderson over Drinkwater. Barkley has been out of form for ages and whenever Horrenderson plays for England he ends every move by either misplacing a pass or shooting miles over the bar. Also, we're picking a squad so there's no reason not to risk a spot on Wilshere, who is a better player than all 3 of them.





Vader said:


> Yeah I'd have taken Wilshere either way. A fully fit Henderson is dogshit so a half fit one is just adding cat piss to that as well. Hopefully Sturridge doesn't play a minute and ends his own career by using his hamstrings to strangle Henderson. Whilst Drinkwater drinks water watching it all. Masturbating into Hodgson's team sheet. Before folding it into an origami cum vessel shaped like an owl, hoping to impress Woy one final time.


Hell of a 1-2 punch here, brothers. 

It seems I'm not too old to smile after all.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Wilshere is only going because he's Roy's hook up for the ol' charlie.

Can just picture him, GNev2 and Jimmy Milner doing a few lines off some French hooker's tits. 

I'm picturing it right now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd also question what the point of Woy picking THE DROS in his prelim squad was. From what little time he was given he was impressive yet he wasn't picked, meaning he was never going to be picked. If this was the case, he should have not picked him at all and put another defender in the prelim squad to test out, as we're weak in that area anyway plus all the defenders played the friendlies all knowing there was zero chance of being dropped. Instead our fourth choice CB is Dier, who as our only competent DM and one of our best performers in the friendlies is the first name on the team sheet in that position, and when tried at CB scored a laughable own goal.

There's no chance this dinosaur :woywoah leads us to :moore.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hendo is more versatile, and Drinkwater isn't good enough to bring along to fill just one (two at a push) positions 

He looked like poo playing in one those wide positions in the diamond the other day


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Guaita
Jaume
Adrian

Mario Gaspar
Bernat
Gaya
Nacho
V Ruiz
I Martinez
J Martinez

Gabi
Camacho
Benat
Cazorla
Mata
S Roberto
Isco
Saul
Vitolo

Torres
Costa
Alcacer
Borja

This is a better squad than England have :mjeng There's even some not on here like Tello, Inaki Williams, Herrera, Munain, Jese, Parejo & Albiol who would have a shot at our squad.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

In related news, Del Bosque is still terrible.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Some of those should arguably be in the Spain squad that's actually going.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Some of those should arguably be in the Spain squad that's actually going.


Adrián, Mario, Bernat, Íñigo and Saúl easily.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Saul and Bernat were the first two that came to mind when I said that.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

The Germy floppers, the Dutch and the Belgians are the most likely to win the euro. I can't see Spain winning jackshit anymore, Italy didn't call Giovinco (who's bossing around in Toronto), and Portugal will flop the fuck out in the knockout stage. Watch.

Also American football championship.... shit, it's a tossup between Colombia, Argentina and Mexico. USA has shit defenders like Chandler (typical Klinsmann boner for Germy players) and Brooks (who can't overpower anyone despite being 6'3); his only good call up was Pulisic (Borussia Dortmund) but even then he's gonna get nerfed by the Colombian defense whom are just as young and fast as he is.

Imo American football would kill the euro if concacaf merged with conmebol and had more tournaments like the centenario every 4 years (leap years) to compete with uefa. It would also strengthen the football market in the USA as well as have one true American competition with the best teams in the continent (including three former world champs) competing intensively for respect instead of northamerica having to settle for a bi-annual cheap championship like the gold cup in an eternal tug-of-war between usa and Mexico or a South america exclusive tournament where Argentina fails to win it


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Holland didn't qualify.

Europe would fucking annihilate the Americas. Take the main Barca three out and there's no major worry.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Del Bosque really is awful. So reluctant to move on with the new wave of players coming in. Took far too long to cap Aduriz the GOAT too.

Stephen Ward for player of the tournament btw.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Americans have been saying America is going to be a superpower in football if this thing and that thing were to happen since 1994. It was hard to buy when I was seven years old and it's even harder to buy it now.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I think the Euro is all but granted to Germany, maybe Spain could say something if they are lucky. And the same happens in America with Argentina, they are the two finalists of the last World Cup after all.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TerraRising said:


> The Germy floppers, the Dutch and the Belgians are the most likely to win the euro. I can't see Spain winning jackshit anymore, Italy didn't call Giovinco (who's bossing around in Toronto), and Portugal will flop the fuck out in the knockout stage. Watch.
> 
> Also American football championship.... shit, it's a tossup between Colombia, Argentina and Mexico. USA has shit defenders like Chandler (typical Klinsmann boner for Germy players) and Brooks (who can't overpower anyone despite being 6'3); his only good call up was Pulisic (Borussia Dortmund) but even then he's gonna get nerfed by the Colombian defense whom are just as young and fast as he is.
> 
> Imo American football would kill the euro if concacaf merged with conmebol and had more tournaments like the centenario every 4 years (leap years) to compete with uefa. It would also strengthen the football market in the USA as well as have one true American competition with the best teams in the continent (including three former world champs) competing intensively for respect instead of northamerica having to settle for a bi-annual cheap championship like the gold cup in an eternal tug-of-war between usa and Mexico or a South america exclusive tournament where Argentina fails to win it


Giovinco sucks and is a big fish in a small pond. Get over it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They may have some superb individual players, but what hot garbage Belgium are as a team.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They're the new holland now that the Dutch have gone to shit. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4-mobile/vkn6.mp4

What a miss by the 32 million pound striker.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wilmots is a shit coach. Anything positive we do at the euros will be despite him not because of him.

Defence is a shambles without Kompany, not a fan of the Vermaelen Denayer duo at all. Look shaky at all times while the BPL's best defensive duo get shifted to full backs smh


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone see the Shearer Euro 96 documentary last night? I thought it was pretty good. First major international tournament I really have strong memories of :cozy

Thought they were gonna end it with that sad montage they used back then that had Walkaway by Cast playing in the background :hogan

'Gareth Southgate, the whole of England is with you' :hogan


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah can we rename this thread 'euro 2016's - origami cum vessel shaped like an owl'.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738337102669205505
I don't think a man that can't complete 90 minutes should be in the england squad.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soon to be top scorer at Euro 2016. 

Okay, maybe not but one man can dream that'll we'll escape the group stages, right?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Intense match between Mexico and Chile, Chile dominated all 1st half when Mexico had his best players on the bench, while chile had Vidal, Alexis, Aranguiz, Medel etc. on the field, but chile screwed all their attempts, on 2nd Half, Guardado, Molina and Chicharito were game changers, also with Vidal and Alexis substitution they lost all their power, 1 cross from Layún to Chicharito and it was over.

Pizzi is destroying Chile, today they played good but this is what 3-4 lose in the last 5 matches?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

"Systems don't matter"

-Roy Hodgson, 2016. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

kimino said:


> Intense match between Mexico and Chile, Chile dominated all 1st half when Mexico had his best players on the bench, while chile had Vidal, Alexis, Aranguiz, Medel etc. on the field, but chile screwed all their attempts, on 2nd Half, Guardado, Molina and Chicharito were game changers, also with Vidal and Alexis substitution they lost all their power, 1 cross from Layún to Chicharito and it was over.
> 
> Pizzi is destroying Chile, today they played good but this is what 3-4 lose in the last 5 matches?


Placed bets on Mexico winning the Copa America. I say they'll beat both Argentina and Brazil.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

TerraRising said:


> Placed bets on Mexico winning the Copa America. I say they'll beat both Argentina and Brazil.


Mexico and USA sure have crowd advantage, Mexico has +700 minutes without conceding goal and with Corona, Chicharito, Lozano and Aquino they have a very dynamic front


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so Copa America is not being shown on Canada in English on tv. 

That sucks.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Liverpool fans wished Roberto Garcia had been the referee in the EL final, good work it was a handball


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

#lolUSAloses


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I didn't know where to post this, but it's about Ronaldo recently.
































































I'm lying when I say I bothered posting this because of Ronaldo. :evil


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Has he dumped the kickboxer?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:datass


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

moroccan man is going be be super jelly now.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mexico bossing midfield, Vecino got red card, its gonna get uglier for Uruguay, and Mexico still have an even faster winger to replace aquino, him guardado and corona have been awesome so far.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally a great match, Crazy game Mexico vs Uruguay


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1990505-euro-2016-fantasy-football-oh-lawd.html

das it mane

plz join


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Good news is USA trounced Costa Rica 4-0. Bad news is Paraguay is not Costa Rica and almost tied with Colombia after having a man sent off.

Brazil's gonna pwn Haiting.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Couple of absolute belters from the GAWD last night :coutinho1

And a tap-in  Can't remember him ever scoring one of those before

EDIT: DAMN YOU, RUSH


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

What a match!!! Bolivia vs Chile!!! A Paye-esque goal, a lot of chances, a great FK save, Eguino coming back to the game after Vargas kicked the hell out of his head, a last minute referee pk (it wasnt) and Bolivia almost tied it at the end. Tremendous intensity on the last games of Copa America great tournament so far.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Messi GOATING off the bench (against a 10 man Panama :side Scored a great free kick.

edit- Now a hat trick.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Brazil vs Peru, even in a boring match Copa America GOATING with World Class fuckery with that handball :lmao


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

wait..Brazil lost?

:denirolol


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

cactus_jack22 said:


> wait..Brazil lost?
> 
> :denirolol


Brazil is out.

The squad they put together was embarrasing to be fair.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Copa America again with another great match, if we exclude first 2 days, the rest games have been fantastic
Amazing goal of Corona, one of the best if not the best of the tournament, Messi-esque stuff






Also Chicharito with that DDT, Stone Cold would be proud of you Chicha
https://gfycat.com/InfatuatedTerribleAsiaticlesserfreshwaterclam


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Javier 'The Snake' Hernandez showing off those luchador skills :banderas

Future AAA champion in the making.

Which team has been the best so far? Best players, etc? 

I would watch but it's on at a time that's just not good for me at all. Again, I would watch the highlights as well, but as far as I'm aware we don't have them on any terrestrial or freeview channels (happy to be corrected).


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Andre said:


> Javier 'The Snake' Hernandez showing off those luchador skills :banderas
> 
> Future AAA champion in the making.
> 
> ...


I will put the highlights for the next matches Andre maybe also the ones from the best matches of the group stages.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

USA vs Colombia and Haití vs Perú were boring at least Haíti vs Perú had this (crying for screwing their 1st point ever on a Copa America)





Mexico vs Uruguay





Panama vs Bolivia





Argentina vs Chile





USA vs Costa Rica





Colombia vs Paraguay 





Brazil vs Haití





Peru vs Ecuador





Venezuela vs Uruguay (Uruguay eliminated




 




Mexico vs Jamaica 





Chile vs Bolivia (My favorite match so far)





Argentina vs Panama (Messi GOATING in less than 30 minutes)





Colombia vs Costa Rica





Brazil vs Perú (Brazil Eliminated by "La mano de dios 2.0"





Mexico vs Venezuela





Uruguay vs Jamaica


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@kimino mate, I really, really appreciate the effort, but those videos don't work for me :argh: :woytf Maybe they're only available in South America/North America.

I guess I'm just destined to miss out on this copa :mjeng


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> Argentina vs Panama (Messi GOATING in less than 30 minutes)


You need to delete /watch?v= out of each link for them to work, see above.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Messi with a beard :woywoah mghendowithabeard


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, he let it grow for the trial. Surely his papa told him to.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bravo with a :howler


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> You need to delete /watch?v= out of each link for them to work, see above.


Oh didnt knew that, thanks seb
@Andre Fixed, do they work now?
Edit: In most of the games i have heard the "Puto" chant when there is a goalkick, Mexico is now in danger of losing points in CONCACAF eliminatories, hope that it doesnt stick to ant country

Bravo...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Argentina going in dry on Bolivia so far


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Great DDT, but damn it, hook the leg for the count chicha!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Great win. There were always nervy moments. Jones getting sent off was so stupid, especially after Valencia just got sent off for lashing out on Bedoya. U.S. picking up a bunch of suspensions for the semifinals, realistically I don't see us getting past Argentina (they should be Venezuela) anyways. Bare minimum for this Copa for us was getting to the semis and that is done. Just hope we put up a good game.

MURICA :elliot


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

We are destroying Mexico :mark:

Still Vidal's yellow card is gonna bite us in the ass if we advance

edit:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

asdf0501 said:


> We are destroying Mexico :mark:
> 
> Still Vidal's yellow card is gonna bit us in the ass if we advance
> 
> edit:


What a bunch of Pecho fríos, no heart from any player, that stupid Colombian manager played a different starting 11 each match, never played the same defensive line.

Now against Chile who had Alexis and Vargas as strikers, with Puch becoming extremly dangerous you put a line of 4 defenses, with RB and LB who werent playing in that position, then you have the luxury of playing a gutless midfield against Arturo Vidal adn Aranguiz. Deserved, not the real lvl of México, but wow Osorio, i know this seemed amazing in your head.

I am sorry for the 80,000 fans that paid overpriced tickets to that match.

Chile is too much of a team for you to start trying to experiment stuff in the match. It seems Argentina vs Chile will be the final again


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mexico took an absolute fisting today, good lord. 7-0. 

I expect a Chile/Argentina final again but Argentina to win it now. :messi

Unless Murica pulls off the impossible escape to the final. :drose


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mexico last lost this bad in an official match was in Argentina 78


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well we are getting crushed but :messi just beat Batistuta's international scoring record.

:messi the greatest ever, just don't say that to Henry Hill


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

That Messi FK was sublime.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

At least we didnt get fucked up 7-0. 

:mj2


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

First things first: North American teams suck against South American teams. There's a reason why there's not going to be one singular American football body government; the difference in class between the two is immense. That being said I hope both Osorio and Klinsmann get sacked. The former's tinkering with novice players who have no international rub and the latter's imported pussy European-based players who don't have that "Fuck yeah Murka" attitude that guys like Dempsey have (note that he's been consistent on scoring goals and elbowing people in ways that would make The Rock proud http://twitter.com/UnivisionSports/status/745430025717964800/photo/1)

That being said I'm reeling for Colombia vs Argentina for the final though Chile is pretty much playing like Germany: tenacious, attack-minded and heavy pressuring (which killed Mexico) and are currently kicking Colombia's ass 2-0 ATM. Right now they're at Soldier Field and it's been raining heavily and halftime's been extended to 2 hours until further notice due to lightning (probably the Aztec god of thunder Tlaloc attempting to smite Chile as revenge for the 0-7 result). Typical Chicago night...

Speaking of which, found this gem: http://twitter.com/DidPunkFightYet/status/745766188140072961 I kek'd


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Chile-Argentina Grudge Match, winner takes all :mark:


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

asdf0501 said:


> Chile vs Argentina vs the ref triple threat match, winner takes all :mark:


Fix'd


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Higuain is so garbage. Bottling at the big stage again. Absolute fraud. :jet3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fiery game so far.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

This is like a Deja Vu man.

I hope it really is


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh my god that save by Bravo :done


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Here we go again


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

2 ON A ROW


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Missed the penalty :mj2


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Chile campeón conchetumare!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Can't win a title for argentina. :mj2


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:drose YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!

2 Copa America's in a ROW!!! FXCK YEAH!!!

After many years, Chile can play and win well, i still remember when they couldn't even win against Venezuela or Bolivia, Great this generation of Players is playing so well. really proud of this team

YES


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Why didnt Aguero start instead of that piece of shit Higuain?????????

*MISSED ANOTHER GOLDEN CHANCE IN A FINAL *


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Timeless said:


> Why didnt Aguero start instead of that piece of shit Higuain?????????
> 
> *MISSED ANOTHER GOLDEN CHANCE IN A FINAL *


To be fair, aside from the header that Bravo saved. Aguero also blowed 2 chances


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

aguero was just as bad as higuain.

congrats to chile and their golden generation. 2 copas in a row, including the centennial edition. Bravo leading his men to two titles in as many years against Messi and a team of A-level talents in Argentina is commendable. He's been superb in both finals too. Deserved player of the tournament too as well as the golden glove this year ahead of Sanchez imo.

Feel bad for Messi though, even if he blew it for himself this time.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Goku said:


> aguero was just as bad as higuain.
> 
> congrats to chile and their golden generation. 2 copas in a row, including the centennial edition. Bravo leading his men to two titles in as many years against Messi and a team of A-level talents in Argentina is commendable. He's been superb in both finals too.* Deserved player of the tournament too as well as the golden glove this year ahead of Sanchez imo.
> *
> Feel bad for Messi though, even if he blew it for himself this time.


He could have been if it wasn't for the game against Panama.

His perfomance today and the one against Colombia were GOAT. Chilean player of the tournament was Vidal IMO.

*Edit:* HOLY FUCK, Messi announced his retirement from the national Team O_O


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Messi retired from International football at 29 after losing 3 consecutive finals

enaldo2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a strange final to watch... But seeing Argentina crumble again is alyways worth the time. Shocked that it seems messi is done internationally. Guess he really doesn't care to be remembered as the best ever.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Higuain yet again :lmao

Messi has an open feud with the AFA, he trashed them on social media the day before the final. He'll be back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Top Shelf said:


> Messi retired from International football at 29 after losing 3 consecutive finals
> 
> enaldo2


FUSTICE for Henry Hill

:fellabot


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill is laughing in his WF grave right now :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi retiring in SHAME.

Forever in Maradona's shadow. .


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Higuain killed Argentina


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi's failing being scapegoated yet again.

Shocker.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, I'm definitely not buying that Messi is actually retiring. This is why you don't make announcements like that when you're super emotional. He will think about it, regret that those words ever came out of his mouth, and he will be there in 2 years at the World Cup in Russia. Believe that.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

CE ACHE I CHI
ELE LE
CHI CHI CHI
LE LE LE
VIVA CHILE MIERDA!!!

Happy that my country got the Centenario Cup. Two in a row. This is probably the best team ever of Chilean football/soccer history. Proud of them. Bravo is pure class. Medel is a tough son of a bitch. All the team is phenomenal.

The Messi thing is weird. Intrigued by all of that tbh. Feel a little sad for him (on the other hand...sometimes he's just a prick, so...yeah)


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> Higuain yet again :lmao
> 
> Messi has an open feud with the AFA, he trashed them on social media the day before the final. He'll be back.


Ah Yes. Making Higuain the scapegoat again. Messi didn't do anything either and also missed a penalty. If Ronaldo is criticized for underperforming with Portugal, Messi should be bashed too. I see everyone here feeling sorry for Messi. Where were your feelings when you were shitting on Ronaldo?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> Ah Yes. Making Higuain the scapegoat again. Messi didn't do anything either and also missed a penalty. If Ronaldo is criticized for underperforming with Portugal, Messi should be bashed too. I see everyone here feeling sorry for Messi. Where were your feelings when you were shitting on Ronaldo?


Me laughing at Higuain's miss isn't "scapegoating". I didn't even watch the match. Most who did seem to be blaming Higuain/Aguero, though.

Why would I feel sorry for Ronaldo? He's an arrogant ass and when he was getting bashed it's because he was spooning 10 chances a match. He also bashed Iceland to the press.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

3 Finals in a row he's missed a golden chance. 3 straight finals 

Messi wasn't that great but his Higuain's continuous giant fuck ups is inexcusable at this point


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> Me laughing at Higuain's miss isn't "scapegoating". I didn't even watch the match. Most who did seem to be blaming Higuain/Aguero, though.
> 
> Why would I feel sorry for Ronaldo? He's an arrogant ass and when he was getting bashed it's because he was spooning 10 chances a match. He also bashed Iceland to the press.


Messi bashed his own country's Federation. He is throwing tantrums after being criticized for not stepping up. Who's arrogant now? At least Ronaldo gives it all for his country.When Ronaldo missed the penalty against Austria everyone was criticizing him, insulting him. Where are the insults for Messi?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, Messi chocked yet again with Argentina, it's time to come to terms with the assumption that the best player in football's history can't win a thing with an above average team(without Messi, Argentina would still be top 7 in the world IMO).

Something is wrong here, not just Higuaín.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> Messi bashed his own country's Federation. He is throwing tantrums after being criticized for not stepping up. Who's arrogant now? At least Ronaldo gives it all for his country.When Ronaldo missed the penalty against Austria everyone was criticizing him, insulting him. Where are the insults for Messi?


They're coming from you? As a Madrid fan it's no surprise to see you immediately come out with comparisons to Ronaldo the moment something negative happens to Messi.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> They're coming from you? As a Madrid fan it's no surprise to see you immediately come out with comparisons to Ronaldo the moment something negative happens to Messi.


Quite the contrary. I'm not insulting Messi. I really like him as a player, he just happens to be on the other side of the divide. I hate this idea that Ronaldo is an arrogant,devilish guy and Messi is an angel from heaven.And I don't like that people always jump on hate bandwagon when it comes to Ronaldo and refuse to do it when it comes to Messi.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Messi is definitely no angel.


































He's a god


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> Quite the contrary. I'm not insulting Messi. I really like him as a player, he just happens to be on the other side of the divide. I hate this idea that Ronaldo is an arrogant,devilish guy and Messi is an angel from heaven.And I don't like that people always jump on hate bandwagon when it comes to Ronaldo and refuse to do it when it comes to Messi.


I poked fun at Higuain and you took the opportunity to quote me and immediately start comparing Ronaldo/Messi.

You called me out for scapegoating Higuain (which I didn't), yet I haven't seen you post any thoughts on the match besides criticising Messi (scapegoating?). People are going to poke fun at Ronaldo when he does badly because of how how he conveys himself on the pitch. I'm sorry for you that people here don't want to jump on a "hate bandwagon" about Messi, maybe you should look elsewhere if that's what you were after.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> I poked fun at Higuain and you took the opportunity to quote me and immediately start comparing Ronaldo/Messi.
> 
> You called me out for scapegoating Higuain (which I didn't), yet I haven't seen you post any thoughts on the match besides criticising Messi (scapegoating?). People are going to poke fun at Ronaldo when he does badly because of how how he conveys himself on the pitch. I'm sorry for you that people here don't want to jump on a "hate bandwagon" about Messi, maybe you should look elsewhere if that's what you were after.


All I'm saying is show the same respect to Ronaldo which you don't because you despise him so much. You don't miss an opportunity to bash him every time he slips. Yet when Messi fails,you are quick to dump the blame on other players while completely disregarding Messi's shortcomings.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> All I'm saying is show the same respect to Ronaldo which you don't because you despise him so much. You don't miss an opportunity to bash him every time he slips. *Yet when Messi fails,you are quick to dump the blame on other players while completely disregarding Messi's shortcomings.*


I did none of the bold. I didn't blame anyone, nor did I disregard Messi's 'shortcomings'. You're just making stuff up now.

I don't "despise" Ronaldo either - that's a ridiculously strong word to use, i've never met him. I just take the opportunity to poke fun at him when he fucks up because he's an arrogant ass, just like you're taking the opportunity to desperately whiteknight him.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> I did none of the bold. I didn't blame anyone, nor did I disregard Messi's 'shortcomings'. You're just making stuff up now.
> 
> I don't "despise" Ronaldo either - that's a ridiculously strong word to use, i've never met him. I just take the opportunity to poke fun at him when he fucks up because he's an arrogant ass, just like you're taking the opportunity to desperately whiteknight him.


He doesn't need to be an angel,nobody is. I was merely stating the double standards people have when it comes to Messi and Ronaldo. They criticize Ronaldo and defend Messi in the same situation. They didn't feel "sorry" for Ronaldo when he is missed his penalty. Instead they mocked,taunted and abused him. But they feel sorry for Messi now. Isn't it hypocritical?

And you're right.You haven't met Ronaldo. How can you tell if he's arrogant or not?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... Watching the reaction to that match and retirement has been somewhat fun, but really eye opening. Even the media is trying to make excuses for Messi instead of calling him out for constant performance issues on the national stage.

But, then they would have to confront the years of building up the lie that Messi is even in the same universe as Maradona, let alone in the GOAT discussion. I hate Maradona the man, but he took average teams and made them champions on both international and club play. Messi has a club team designed around them and he can't take a stacked national side and win. Sorry, Messi is not one of the greatest to have played.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus fucking christ ether that post immediately.

your ability to not have a clue about anything football related really has evolved.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> He doesn't need to be an angel,nobody is. I was merely stating the double standards people have when it comes to Messi and Ronaldo. They criticize Ronaldo and defend Messi in the same situation. They didn't feel "sorry" for Ronaldo when he is missed his penalty. Instead they mocked,taunted and abused him. But they feel sorry for Messi now. Isn't it hypocritical?
> 
> And you're right.You haven't met Ronaldo. How can you tell if he's arrogant or not?


This is literally the most pointless discussion ever. You're upset that people feel sorry for Messi but not Ronaldo? enaldo Are you his mum? Why do you even care :lmao

Because he constantly comes across as arrogant both on the pitch and whenever he talks to the media. Some examples in this post http://www.wrestlingforum.com/57152193-post565.html, or that ridiculous scream when he won the B d'Or, or the whole penalty shoot out farce against Spain in 2012, or some from this tournament, when he threw a reporters mic in a river and when he bashed Iceland to the press because he was bitter about the result, etc.... Probably why people "mock, taunt and abuse him" when he fucks up.

Sorry but you're going to have to accept that outside of Madrid/Man Utd/Portugese fans the common consensus is that Messi is humble and Ronaldo is arrogant.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Kiz said:


> jesus fucking christ ether that post immediately.
> 
> your ability to not have a clue about anything football related really has evolved.


And typical Messi fanboy response. Get back to me when Messi drags a second division team up to the top and then brings home a World Cup. Until then, all you have is the petty and dismissive BS that makes you look irrational. I won't worship Messi because of some random nobody on a forum waving his dick around.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> And typical Messi fanboy response. Get back to me when Messi drags a second division team up to the top and then brings home a World Cup. Until then, all you have is the petty and dismissive BS that makes you look irrational. I won't worship Messi because of some random nobody on a forum waving his dick around.


oh dear.

you said lionel messi isn't even in the goat discussion but im the irrational one?

please go back under the big rock of clueless until you inevitably pop back out to expose everyone to you horrifically bad opinions in a few months time.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> This is literally the most pointless discussion ever. You're upset that people feel sorry for Messi but not Ronaldo? enaldo Are you his mum? Why do you even care :lmao
> 
> Because he constantly comes across as arrogant both on the pitch and whenever he talks to the media. Some examples in this post http://www.wrestlingforum.com/57152193-post565.html, or that ridiculous scream when he won the B d'Or, or the whole penalty shoot out farce against Spain in 2012, or some from this tournament, when he threw a reporters mic in a river and when he bashed Iceland to the press because he was bitter about the result, etc.... Probably why people "mock, taunt and abuse him" when he fucks up.
> 
> Sorry but you're going to have to accept that outside of Madrid/Man Utd/Portugese fans the common consensus is that Messi is humble and Ronaldo is arrogant.


The Balon D'or scream? Why does it bother anyone? He threw the mic in the lake because that media outlet had insulted his family in the past.The Iceland rant was wrong,I agree. Spain semi final? He was obviously frustrated because his team lost on penalties. Who wouldn't feel bad? The fact that he gets mocked for being on magazine covers and having his own underwear brand is absolutely ridiculous. Why are people bothered about the little things he does? 


The general consensus? Ronaldo's only fault is that he is very open. The media overlooks Messi's outbursts because he is everyone's favorite pet. Don't say that Messi doesn't have an ego and hasn't done questionable things both on and off the pitch.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> Spain semi final? He was obviously frustrated because his team lost on penalties.
> 
> The general consensus? Ronaldo's only fault is that he is very open. The media overlooks Messi's outbursts because he is everyone's favorite pet. Don't say that Messi doesn't have an ego and hasn't done questionable things both on and off the pitch.





Spoiler: Spain semi final



Ronaldo's international team-mate Nani says the Real Madrid star had “demanded” that he be the man to take their fifth kick in the semi-final shoot-out defeat to Spain.

Taking number five could have seen him hailed as the player who clinched Portugal’s place in the final.

But instead his ego cost him as Spain won the shoot-out 4-2, meaning he never got to take his turn.

Nani, who took and scored Portugal's third penalty, revealed: “Cristiano Ronaldo demanded the last penalty. I said to the coach I would accept any order.

“It didn’t seem to be a problem to me, because penalty shoot-outs are all about luck and we did not deserve to lose like that.



Edit: http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/cristiano-ronaldo-caused-portugals-loss-944817

I never said he didn't have an ego, again, you're making stuff up. I said the general consensus is that he is humble, which he is. Every big player has an ego.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> Spoiler: Spain semi final
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm done arguing if you are resigned to portray Ronaldo as the villain. Ronaldo is humble too. If you look beyond your tainted glasses, then you'll find out if he's humble or not.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm so disappointed in Messi's international retirement. I have championed him for a long time as the best player in the world (obviously, ahead of Ronaldo) and have been waiting for him to get international honours to put to bed the argument that "he can't do it outside of Barcelona."

That being said, I completely understand him retiring. It must be exhausting, continuously travelling between Europe and South America for work, especially when you're a professional athlete. Add to that the heartbreak 3 years in a row and you get the defeatist attitude which seemingly half the squad have now. I hope he changes his mind, comes back for the World Cup in Russia and lifts the thing but if this is the end of the line in terms of his international career then it's a case of wasted talent in my eyes.

*Sure, he won the Olympics which is a big deal in South America but not taken seriously across Europe's top nations.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Kiz said:


> oh dear.
> 
> you said lionel messi isn't even in the goat discussion but im the irrational one?
> 
> please go back under the big rock of clueless until you inevitably pop back out to expose everyone to you horrifically bad opinions in a few months time.


O look, more dismissive BS without any actual substance to the post. Can you actually make an argument for your cause or do you just prefer ad hominem attacks since you can't be bothered to form a coherent, rational argument for Messi?

Messi isn't even the best Argentine player of all time... Maradona took a subpar Napoli team to the top. Despite the horrid Hand of God, that World Cup was won for Argentina only because of him. He carried teams on his back instead of constantly folding under pressure when the limelight came calling. Zidane not only took France to two major championships, but he performed for two different club teams at the highest level. Beckenbauer was another that had trophies from multiple clubs and the national side. Messi hasn't earned a spot in the discussion with names like that. Hell, even though he isn't GOAT either, Ronaldo (CR7) at least has Manchester United and Real Madrid to fall back on. Not just one team built solely to suit him. 

This discussion is about the greatest of all time. To be in that, especially as the focal point of your teams attack, then you best offer as much as the rest of the greats. And that is trophies for more than one team. There is a reason Maldini is my favourite player of all time, but that I will cede that a player like Beckenbauer deserves a spot above him in this discussion. Both were amazing players, but only one of them managed to ply his greatness on multiple championship winning teams. If Maldini had lasted til 06, maybe that discussion changes. But facts are facts. 

Sadly, I only except yet another dismissive post instead of any reasonable discussion...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GAWD

Everybody makes a mistake now and then

Give Messi a break ffs


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I hate Maradona the man, but he took average teams and made them champions on both international and *club play*.


Yeah? Tell me more about that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah? Tell me more about that.


You aren't familiar with how Maradona dragged a sub par Napoli team to winning the Serie A title? Considering the dominance of the north over southern Italy in football at the time and Napoli's status, it was quite the achievement. And the fact he did the same for an Argentina side that had no business winning that World Cup, his accomplishments become even more impressive. 

Until Messi can find success outside of Barcelona, he will never compare to Maradona or Beckenbauer or Zidane that are most commonly discussed as the greatest ever. And we haven't even touched on the divide between greatest player ever and greatest keepers. Add some of those names and Messi is even farther down the list.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> You aren't familiar with how Maradona dragged a sub par Napoli team to winning the Serie A title? Considering the dominance of the north over southern Italy in football at the time and Napoli's status, it was quite the achievement. And the fact he did the same for an Argentina side that had no business winning that World Cup, his accomplishments become even more impressive.
> 
> Until Messi can find success outside of Barcelona, he will never compare to Maradona or Beckenbauer or Zidane that are most commonly discussed as the greatest ever. And we haven't even touched on the divide between greatest player ever and greatest keepers. Add some of those names and Messi is even farther down the list.


Messi hasn't won a Serie A nor a World Cup, but he has 4 CLs and like 7 Ligas, so I don't see how Maradona's track record of club success could be somewhat relatable to Messi's.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fighter Daron said:


> Messi hasn't won a Serie A nor a World Cup, but he has 4 CLs and like 7 Ligas, so I don't see how Maradona's track record of club success could be somewhat relatable to Messi's.


The point is that Maradona and others have success in at least two teams: national and club. Maradona single handedly made Napoli a contender and league champion while dragging a team that had no business even being in the World Cup in 86 all the way to the title. Zidane had success with two club teams and the French national team. And in terms of today's players, Ronaldo is right there with Messi on the club side, but has had success with TWO different teams. If Ronaldo frustratingly carries Portugal to the Euro championship, he is easily ahead of Messi in any discussion. 

Messi's legacy is wholly reliant on one club that would still probably have one at least 2 CL titles and several league titles even if he weren't there. He needs to carry Argentina to a title or take his "genius" to a struggling team like Liverpool or a non contender like Swansea and suddenly raise that team to champions if he wants to at least be in this discussion. He has success with one team and in the only other team we have seen him play, he disappears when the pressure comes bearing down with its full might. The true greats have bore the pressure and smashed their way to a title during those moments. Football is judged differently when it comes to overall greatness. The true best of the best carried multiple teams to championships (Maradona) or performed at a high level across multiple championship level clubs and led their national side to victory(Zidane). Messi has not achieved that level of greatness. 

Again, he can be your personal favourite player. Just have the objectivity to realise there are players that earned the right to be in the greatest ever discussion over him. Seriously, I love Maldini but Beckenbauer is just going to be placed above him because he had that extra success Maldini narrowly missed out on. I have no qualms with Maldini getting that knock. It just isn't about the stats, but about the leadership the best will exhibit in dire straights and the willingness to take it all on them and DELIVER. 

And it needs to be said... we talk "greatest of this era" and very few people will even mention Buffoon. The man has been playing out of his mind for 20 years and is one of the biggest reasons Italy are considered contenders even in down years, one of the primary reasons for Italy winning in 2006, and the bloody boogieman in Serie A that has led to this god damned dominance by Juve (let the rest of us have some glory damn it) and making any push in the Champion's League despite not matching the overall talent of other teams. It is shameful that we put keepers in a different discussion. He has performed more under pressure and delivered championships the national and club side...... and yet he is never mentioned while people slobber over two guys that fail to deliver on the national stage in the most pivotal moments. Maybe there should be some more talk about guys like Buffoon.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Buffoon :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This AFA mess is pretty mad if you're following it. Half the squad about to retire now. AND WHO SAYS MESSI CAN'T LEAD AN INTERNATIONAL TEAM TO SUCCESS!!!!

Good read for those not familiar: http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/arti...di-maria-and-others-all-reportedly-set-retire*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, the footballing organisations are getting hit left and right with scandals...which governing body is the next to be outed. Though I do find it rich that Fifa is talking about leveling harsh sanctions over fraud. Got a chuckle from that.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> The point is that Maradona and others have success in at least two teams: national and club. Maradona single handedly made Napoli a contender and league champion while dragging a team that had no business even being in the World Cup in 86 all the way to the title. Zidane had success with two club teams and the French national team. And in terms of today's players, Ronaldo is right there with Messi on the club side, but has had success with TWO different teams. If Ronaldo frustratingly carries Portugal to the Euro championship, he is easily ahead of Messi in any discussion.
> 
> Messi's legacy is wholly reliant on one club that would still probably have one at least 2 CL titles and several league titles even if he weren't there. He needs to carry Argentina to a title or take his "genius" to a struggling team like Liverpool or a non contender like Swansea and suddenly raise that team to champions if he wants to at least be in this discussion. He has success with one team and in the only other team we have seen him play, he disappears when the pressure comes bearing down with its full might. The true greats have bore the pressure and smashed their way to a title during those moments. Football is judged differently when it comes to overall greatness. The true best of the best carried multiple teams to championships (Maradona) or performed at a high level across multiple championship level clubs and led their national side to victory(Zidane). Messi has not achieved that level of greatness.
> 
> ...


I can't agree with you but I like your points. For me, Zinedine Zidane is the best player to ever play the game because of his level of skill, toughness and success throughout the years, man, he was a hair away from retiring winning the fucking World Cup and being honored the MVP of the tournament, who can really say that?

And yes, to an extent, Messi hasn't showed anything outside of Barcelona and Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc, Villa, Piqué, Alba, Puyol...all of them have demonstrated that they can win without Messi. But man, he is so good I think we have to include him in any of these GOAT discussions, but I can agree with you that is not a foregone conclusion like all of his fans try to make it.

And last, you're right about Buffon and I'd throw a name out there that has followed a similiar path, Iker Casillas from 2002 to 2012 has been(for me, anyways) the best goalkeeper in the world and has lead his club and his national team to the greatest of successes(being crucial in games like UCL final in 2002 or WC final in 2010). And I know he has been pretty terrible these last few years, but I don't think football will be fair with him. Even Mourinho (maybe his biggest detractor) said he should have won Ballon D'Or in 2010.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fighter Daron said:


> I can't agree with you but I like your points. For me, Zinedine Zidane is the best player to ever play the game because of his level of skill, toughness and success throughout the years, man, he was a hair away from retiring winning the fucking World Cup and being honored the MVP of the tournament, who can really say that?
> 
> And yes, to an extent, Messi hasn't showed anything outside of Barcelona and Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc, Villa, Piqué, Alba, Puyol...all of them have demonstrated that they can win without Messi. But man, he is so good I think we have to include him in any of these GOAT discussions, but I can agree with you that is not a foregone conclusion like all of his fans try to make it.
> 
> And last, you're right about Buffon and I'd throw a name out there that has followed a similiar path, Iker Casillas from 2002 to 2012 has been(for me, anyways) the best goalkeeper in the world and has lead his club and his national team to the greatest of successes(being crucial in games like UCL final in 2002 or WC final in 2010). And I know he has been pretty terrible these last few years, but I don't think football will be fair with him. Even Mourinho (maybe his biggest detractor) said he should have won Ballon D'Or in 2010.


Zidane was brilliant. And again with Juve and then Real.... why why why always against my Milan?! And outside of the red card, the only reason Zidane didn't lift that trophy was the save by Buffon just minutes before he lost his cool. That header should have been in the back of the net but Buffon was being Buffon. The fact he only let in two goals and neither were from the run of play that entire tournament is just.... yeah, he was freakish in 2006. Probably the best display of two of the greats playing out of their heads the entire tournament then clashing to find out who would blink first. 

And Casillas, for that run when he was on form, was definitely in the discussion. I think his collapse since does put him below Buffon, but he was the big reason Spain was doing what it did for that dynastic stretch. There were games where Spain was floundering in every way imaginable but they had him keeping them in games they would have lost otherwise. There were a few years in the past few decades where a keeper should have won it... again, this bias against Keepers and defense in general is maddening. Especially when there is talk of "feeling privileged" to watch Messi and no one says the same for Buffon or Casillas or even Maldini in his run. Seriously, these past 25 years have produced a lot of greatness to talk about. Sadly, so many are focused on a specific facet of the game and ignore players that we might never see the like of again.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

GOAT Footballers

1. Diego Amando Maradona (Dont think it can even be questioned)

Messi would be in the top 5

Ronaldo wouldn't even make the top 10 for me


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

For the 8 millionth time can we judge players who we've seen live. I doubt there's many here which have seen Maradona play without seeing youtube clips or grainy videos. You're just using stats to form your opinion and in that case, Pele is king.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Based on some of the dreadful logic being used in here (i.e. judging players by cherry-picking out their best moments and ignoring the other 95% of their careers), Andres Iniesta is way above Zidane. He's outperformed him on the international stage, both in terms of individual/tournament performances and trophies won, the same applies to their club careers (their club careers aren't even comparable) as well except anyone who watched them both knows Iniesta has been far more consistent and for a longer period, he was one half of the greatest midfield duo any of us have seen, and has won shitloads more than Zidane ever did. Also didn't get booed by his own fans like Zidane did (in fact, Madridista's have applauded Iniesta off at the Bernabeu before).

Zidane

World Cup 1998 - Winner. Got sent off in the group stages. No real impact up until the final. Won the final and MOTM.
Euro 2000 - Winner. France's best ever team. Player of the tournament (which arguably should've been Figo), won the tournament.
World Cup 2006 - Runner Up. Fantastic against Brazil, but not much else. Sent off in disgrace in the final.

Club career - 3 League titles, 1 Champions League, 0 Domestic Cups for Juve/Real, nothing else of note.

That's 4 major trophies in 10 years playing for the most successful team in Italian history and the most successful team in Spanish history (in the Galactico era).

Iniesta

Euro 2008 - Winner. Exceptional throughout. His rise as a player coincided with the start of Spain's success.
WC 2010 - Winner. Winning goal and MOTM in the final.
Euro 2012 - Winner. Player of the tournament. 3 MOTM awards. MOTM in the final.

Club career - 8 League titles, 4 Champions Leagues, 4 Domestic Cups, 28 trophies, 2 trebles.

Reminder that Barca had never won the CL before 2006, and there have only been 6 other treble wins in the history of European football.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DenAuston said:


> GAWD
> 
> Everybody makes a mistake now and then
> 
> Give Messi a break ffs












GOAT discussion again, no thanks guys


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> WC 2010 - Winner. Winning goal and MOTM in the final.


This is just LOL, he just got the award because he scored the goal, but clearly, the best man in that game was Iker Casillas, ask whoever spaniard watched that final.

And Zidane was booed one time, he wasn't hated by the crowd or anything, that's what madridistas do, unlike cules who sit on their hands for the ninety minutes every game. 

Iniesta is a fucking great player that will be diminished in history because of Messi, but he wasn't better than Zidane because all of the help he had to win all of those championship. The only time he has been an alpha dog in a team was in this year's EURO and you saw how it ended.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> This is just LOL, he just got the award because he scored the goal, but clearly, the best man in that game was Iker Casillas, ask whoever spaniard watched that final.
> 
> And Zidane was booed one time, he wasn't hated by the crowd or anything, that's what madridistas do, unlike cules who sit on their hands for the ninety minutes every game.
> 
> Iniesta is a fucking great player that will be diminished in history because of Messi, but he wasn't better than Zidane because all of the help he had to win all of those championship. The only time he has been an alpha dog in a team was in this year's EURO and you saw how it ended.


_*and Zidane didn't win all of his Titles in great teams?*_


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> This is just LOL, he just got the award because he scored the goal, but clearly, the best man in that game was Iker Casillas, ask whoever spaniard watched that final.
> 
> And Zidane was booed one time, he wasn't hated by the crowd or anything, that's what madridistas do, unlike cules who sit on their hands for the ninety minutes every game.
> 
> Iniesta is a fucking great player that will be diminished in history because of Messi, but he wasn't better than Zidane because all of the help he had to win all of those championship. The only time he has been an alpha dog in a team was in this year's EURO and you saw how it ended.


Zidane played in a midfield with Makelele, Deschamps and Vieira, with Pires and Henry in front of them. Vieira is one of the best box-to-box players of the last 20 years and Makelele was so good he basically has a position named after him, and i'm sure you remember what happened to Madrid when they got rid of him. Henry is the best player in PL history. Pires was basically a better version of David Silva, who has been in a team with Iniesta for so long. Also, France's Euro 2000 team is probably the best international team in my lifetime. Both players were exceptional players surrounded by other exceptional players.

Iniesta has been Spain's best player over the last 10 years, he was easily the best player at Euro 2012, he's won more than Zidane at international level, and his club career shits all over Zidane's. People love to get nostalgic over Euro 2000, World Cup 98 final, 06 vs Brazil and the goal against Leverkusen and just forget the other 95% of his career (club level) - where his level of individual performance and team success are nowhere near Iniesta's.

Personally I rate players on what i've seen, in which case Zidane is as good or better than Iniesta, but by the logic being used in this thread where Messi is being disregarded, players are being slighted because they also had great teammates, and only Zidane's international career seems to matter - Iniesta is way ahead.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

seabs said:


> _*and Zidane didn't win all of his Titles in great teams?*_


It's silly to think anyone can win on his own a World Cup or a UCL. Apart from Henry, Pires, Makelele and Vieira, Zidane had to play with Barthez, Petit, Karembeu, Guivarch', Dugarry, Leboef, Dessailly, Iván Campo, Míchel Salgado, Helguera, Morientes....

Not everyone was an all-star.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You do realise most of those you named were brilliant footballers?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vader said:


> You do realise most of those you named were brilliant footballers?


Yeah? I actually don't, who was a brilliant footballer out of that group?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Petit, Desailly, Salgado, Helguera and Morientes were all good-very good. Desailly is one of the best defenders there's been. In fact Guivarc'h is the only shit one you've named. The rest all had their quality moments in their careers.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Desailly was a beast of a centre half. The France team that Seb spoke about was probably the best international team i have seen in my lifetime. Lizarazu and Thurham were top notch full backs and the midfield was untouchable at the time. I would take that team over the Spain team that Iniesta played in every day of the week


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Thuram had more than 140 caps for France and Lizarazu is probably the best LB of the last 20 years alongside Cole (and Maldini if you count him as a LB).


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Is @Fighter Daron Ron Atkinson IRL? That would explain why he didn't rate Desailly highly.

:bigron

The Euro 2000 France team was incredible and it's weird to see how some people have either forgotten that over time or just seem to be ignorant. 

I also feel as if the competitiveness between top nations and general quality of top end international football was higher back then around that era, especially compared to now. That's possibly driven by nostalgia though. The only thing that seems to have really improved is the tactical awareness and organisation of the poorer teams. Maybe the poorer sides being set up to be harder to beat has aided the aforementioned thoughts, somehow. A big leveller.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Vader said:


> For the 8 millionth time can we judge players who we've seen live. I doubt there's many here which have seen Maradona play without seeing youtube clips or grainy videos. You're just using stats to form your opinion and in that case, Pele is king.


Although i am old enough to have seen Maradona play without watching a youtube video i thought i would do a best 11 of players who i have seen live in person

GK Peter Schmeichel- Absolute beast of a man who at times was unbeatable. I dont recall a keeper who was so good at one on ones and was a massive physical presence. If Utd did not have him in the 90s its quite possible they would not have been as successful

CB Fabio Cannavaro- Uncanny ability to win every header even though he was relatively small for a CB, strong as a ox, deceptively quick and a decent ball player to, a top class defender

CB Rio Ferdinand- By far the most naturally talented English CB i have ever seen .Season after season i went to Old Trafford and watched him mark Henry out of the game, quick strong and had real composure when on the ball.I have never seen anybody deal with the threat of Henry like he did

CB Paolo Maldini- Only had the pleasure of watching him play once but that was enough.His positional play and reading of the game was a different level,made it look so easy,timed every tackle to perfection and was also a quality passer of the ball. The ultimate defender

CM Roy Keane- Much more than a tough tackling enforcer.Had a real engine on him and regularly set the tempo of a game from minute 1, rock solid in the tackle and a first class organiser and leader,wasn't a bad finisher as well .Took no shit off anybody

CM Patrick Vieira- The ultimate box to box midfielder.Often run the game from first to last minute, Had tremendous passing ability and solid in the tackle ,Deceptively skill-full and like Keane was also a decent finisher.A proper captain. Arsenal sold him a few years to early 

LW Leo Messi- I was at the Champs lge game in the Nou camp when he scored 4 and absolutely destroyed us. The best individual performance i ever seen.We often doubled up on him but it was pointless. Mesmerising dribbling ability and ridiculous composure.A total joy to watch

AM Ronaldinho- Was the best player in the world for a few years around 2005.Carried Barca to the title in 04/05, Ridiculously skill-full and was probably the most creative player i ever seen. Scored some outrageous goals and always looked like the happiest man in the word.Brilliant player

RW David Beckham- The hardest position to fill this as C Ronaldo Figo and Bobby Pires are all good shouts but went with Becks due to his passing ability.Was very underrated as a player.Set piece master and worked his balls off every game. I remember watching him and Scholes warming up for a England game and they were pinging 80 yard balls to each other. Not a one of Beckhams landed more than a foot away from Scholes feet. The perfect player to launch quick counter attacks.His passing ability was unreal

CF Thierry Henry-The best striker in premier league history. Lightning quick and scandalous composure in front of goal.You always knew that when we was up against it he would bail us out. For a couple of seasons about 03-05 he was almost unplayable.Teams had no idea what to do to stop him.Scored some of the best goals i have ever seen and was delighted for him when he finally won the champs lge with Barca which meant as a player he had won nearly every trophy available both domestic and internationally.Arsenals best ever player for me

CF Ronaldo- El Fenomeno, My favourite player of all time.Had everything,Pace, Power, Skill, Composure.Could have been remembered as the best ever if it wasn't for injuries. Absolutely tragic to think that between the world cup finals in 1998 and 2002 he only played 54 games in all competitions.Even though he was still quality he was never the same after that. I seen him at Old Trafford in the champs lge when he scored a hat trick for Real Madrid and even though he was the best player on the pitch he was already 2 stone overweight and on the decline. Got a standing ovation from every person in the stadium. Everybody there knew they had just seen one of the greatest talents ever. Scary to think what he could have achieved if his prime years were not took away from him due to injuries

Subs

David Seaman- Quality keeper and Mr reliable

Phillip Lahm- Comfortable at left and right back with endless energy. The Perfect attacking fullback

Ashley cole-Like Lahm had bundles of energy and complimented Pires and Henry wonderfully. Done a job on C Ronaldo regularly 

Lenny Johnrose- The hardest man to ever play football.Scored a 94th minute equaliser away at Norwich and produced the most horrendous two footed challenge in the history of the beautiful game which resulted in Emerson (Middlesbrough) having his leg broke and somehow didn't even get booked for it. Absolute legend

David Adekola- Perhaps Bury's most famous player was David Adekola, a Nigerian who came to Bury after successfully convincing football officials that he was a former Nigerian international player with top flight experience in Europe, though no records of such claims exist. However he scored a hat trick in his 3rd appearance away at Scarborough and despite only playing 35 games for the club was voted 2nd in a Bury fc cult hero poll amongst fans. He looked like he was 68 years old when he signed in 1993 but yet is officially only 48 today.Genius


----------



## TakerOz (Jul 5, 2016)

How on Earth Portugal have made it to the Euro final, absolutely baffles me. I can't say they aren't a great team, because they have made it to the final, however it's just going to be shit to see France absolutely destroy them (imo)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Martinez getting the Belgium job?

:WTF

Where did that come from.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Don't see why Big Sam picked Walcott or Jagielka other than on name/club value but the rest of the squad is fine. I think :jet was a poor choice as opposed to reaching out for Pardew, for instance. Other than last season at Sunderland, Sam has done nothing of note for years.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I was a bit surprised Ross Barkley wasn't picked, he's had a solid start to the season IMO. I would of also chosen Curtis Davies over Chris Smalling.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

theo walcott still being involved in international football is quite a staggering prospect.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rumours circulating that Henderson will be named captain tomorrow :maury


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Big Sam sticking with most of the Euro flops, then not picking those who weren't really given a chance (Barkley, THE DROS, etc).

Not picking Rashford because of lack of first team fitba. Picks Joe Hart. One of these two wasn't shit at the Euro's.

Defoe still scoring and still not given another chance.

If Hendo gets the captaincy :mjeng


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> Rumours circulating that Henderson will be named captain tomorrow :maury












Stupid international breaks, interrupting our 4 game HOT STREAK so I have to sit and watch a dire Fat Sam team captained by Horrenderson against some shithouse third world countries smdh


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We're winning or losing every game 1-0.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Incredible scenes at Borussia Park for Schweinsteiger's farewell.










Fußballgott


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hendo to be captain in two years time then :banderas

Robbie Keane's last game for Ireland tonight, and he ended it with a goal :mark:

All time highest number of Irish caps (146) and finished on 68 goals, 47 goals higher than #2 on the list 

:mj2


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuck that was painful watching England, as per. It's hard to support such shit, though tbf to them they gave up, and were (luckily) rewarded in the end.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Lithuania was so close to winning against Slovenia, but of course it wouldn't be Lithuania if we didn't concede with 30 seconds left and finish 2-2. It's just our luck. But still, Lithuania played better than I expected, the new coach is really promising.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Our qualifying campaign started with a hard fought 0-0 draw at Czech Republic as one of their players missed an empty net in the second half. :nikkilol San Marino at home and Germany away are up next month and I'm hoping we don't get hammered in the latter.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Top of the group lads :brodgers

We better qualify this time! Please Zeus let us qualify :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Considering the way we played, 0-0 was a great result for us.



Punkamaniac said:


> San Marino at home and Germany away are up next month and I'm hoping we don't get hammered in the latter.


Same here :fingerscrossed


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Iceland's road to the World Cup starts tonight!!!

We came so close last time and if it wasn't for FUCKING CROATIA, we could have made it in for Brazil. But this is our time, we can make it into our first World Cup ever and it will be glorious. If we can see off Ukraine tonight and get good results against Croatia (cunts) and Turkey, we could do it without going into the playoffs again. And I can't deal with playoffs again.

#believe

EDIT: And also, we're watching the game at my grandma's and she'll probably have made harðfiskur so I'm excited.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We fucking suck

I would call our draw in Serbia a robbery but they dove for their pelanty so fuck them

Utter clown show at the back. O'Shea is a complete donkey. Coleman has become shite

Whelan is a fucking coward in midfield

Meanwhile, our best player, Wes Hoolahan, stayed on the bench all night. We completed only FOURTY TWO passes in the first half :done

Nice to see Hendrick and Murphy get their first goals for Ireland though


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We improved at 2-1 down and deserved the equaliser. Good result.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

So Rashford got a hatrick for the u21s[emoji38]


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's a shame for Rashford that his managers are Mourinho and Allardyce.

Mourinho has always been a short term manager with a poor record with youngsters, hence buying someone like Ibra and making him the main man, rather than being bolder and sticking with Rashford/Martial (at 9). Allardyce has always focused on experience above anything else, building teams focused around players like Okocha, Nolan, and most recently Defoe.

It's sad that he finds himself in the U21's after impressing at the Euro's (as opposed to most others) and has played just 19 minutes for Man Utd.

He's fearless and a massive talent. Reminiscent of Michael Owen at that age.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's still only a kid. no need to make him disillusioned with england yet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nothing wrong with him starting and getting used to international culture, rather sitting on the bench waiting for scraps that may fall to him from Kane, Vardy and Sturridge.

I don't know how this season will go for him at United, but I don't see any need to put a rocket up his ass and go all in on him. I'm not sure a year of training with a guy like Ibrahimovic who has won tons is a bad thing. Having winners like him, Pogba and Mourinho will also help him and the other guys who need to learn how to win, or remember how to win (Rooney). 

English fans and media always want things straight away rather than trying to find what really is the best thing for the young players. Let him learn in the under 21s this season. There's a tournament at the end of the year, let him start in it and experience it properly. Then when that is finished, integrate him back into the senior side so that by the time the World Cup 2018 comes, he's experienced starting at an International tournament, but also has been around the senior side long enough to develop chemistry (lol at England ever having any chemistry) with the them.

He's a special talent. Let's nurture him the correct way.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rooney has a better career resume than anyone else at the club, barring Schweinsteiger.

There's no need to demote someone to the youth team when he's A) already impressed in his brief time in the full team and B) the other options have all been an absolute embarrassment recently.

If you're good enough, you're old enough. Case in point, Michael Owen. Wayne Rooney is another one. Played his best stuff for us when he was a teenager. That's our two major strikers of this century, and they both shined for England at his age.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They were far superior than the rest of the strikers though, which meant England needed them right there and then. Kane, Vardy and Sturridge are 3 very good strikers that England need to have faith in for now. Especially as we're talking about a weak ass qualifying group with the hardest match already negoatiated. Leave Rashford where he is for now.

Looking at Owen and Rooney, they both started playing high level football early (in the rough Premier League) and look at both of them. Finished as top players before they even hit 30. Their body's failed them early. Lost their pace early. Both were catapulted in the spot of golden boy with all the pressure on them for their club and country. Why on earth do that to Rashford?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Especially as we're talking about a weak ass qualifying group with the hardest match already ne*goat*iated


:nivea


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> They were far superior than the rest of the strikers though, which meant England needed them right there and then. Kane, Vardy and Sturridge are 3 very good strikers that England need to have faith in for now. Especially as we're talking about a weak ass qualifying group with the hardest match already negoatiated. Leave Rashford where he is for now.
> 
> Looking at Owen and Rooney, they both started playing high level football early (in the rough Premier League) and look at both of them. Finished as top players before they even hit 30. Their body's failed them early. Lost their pace early. Both were catapulted in the spot of golden boy with all the pressure on them for their club and country. Why on earth do that to Rashford?


Far superior? Are you saying Rooney in 2004 was far superior to Owen at the time and Owen in 1998 was far superior to Shearer at the time?

I'd take 2004 Owen and 1998 Shearer over any of Sturridge, Vardy and Kane. By a landslide actually if you look at Shearer and Owen's England careers.

Owen's career was ruined by injuries and consequently being rushed back from them. Saying Rooney is finished is over the top, and whilst he is past his prime, look at Ronaldo, they came through together at the same age, one was willing to put in the hours and work off the pitch, and one wasn't (this comes directly from Man Utd's old fitness coach).

Better to integrate Rashford now than leave him in the youth teams and then just throw him in at the World Cup - because he will 99% be picked for that tournament unless injured.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank FUCK international football is done for now can't stand fucking qualifiers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I just looked up our 1998 squad actually, and Cole, Fowler, Le Tissier weren't even in it. Christ.

If I was Big Sam, Rashford makes the main squad for the Slovakia game and comes on after 60-65 minutes at 0-0. Instead, he plays basically a full match for the U21's.

Both are fine, as Rashford has been lacking football (19 minutes in 3 games under Mourinho), but by playing for the youth teams he plays more football, which thus kills the 'burnout' argument, and isn't a part of the main squad where he can integrate with the senior players on and off the pitch. What's more, we only won that game with a last minute goal, he would have been useful. This pattern of on the bench for the main side or playing the full match for the youth side will probably continue depending on where he's playing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder if Rashford would actually get support in the main team - no other strikers seems to.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

England played 4-4-2. In 1998, Owen was the best guy to partner Shearer. In 2003, Rooney was the best guy to partner Owen. So yes, they were far superior than the other guys. England now play with one striker. They have 3 very good strikers. No need to rush Rashford when they are playing games vs trash.

No doubt injuries played the biggest part, but I link that to all the high pressured football he played from virtually 17/18. I just think wear and tear builds up and then plays a part in not being able to fight off injuries, or heal quick enough.

Edit: It's not just about burnout. It's about the environment. The English senior side is toxic. There's no doubt it takes it toll on players mentally, which leaves them vulnerable physically.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> England played 4-4-2. In 1998, Owen was the best guy to partner Shearer. In 2003, Rooney was the best guy to partner Owen. So yes, they were far superior than the other guys. England now play with one striker. They have 3 very good strikers. No need to rush Rashford when they are playing games vs trash.
> 
> No doubt injuries played the biggest part, but I link that to all the high pressured football he played from virtually 17/18. I just think wear and tear builds up and then plays a part in not being able to fight off injuries, or heal quick enough.


You didn't mention excluding Owen and Shearer.

England had plenty of options in 1998, Cole and Fowler didn't even make the squad.

Qualifiers aren't high pressured football.

Rashford will play more with the youth teams than he would with the main squad, and by leaving him in the youth teams he won't integrate with the senior team - I'm assuming you want him picked for the 2018 World Cup?

RE: toxic

How do you get rid of toxicity? You either replace the manager (Big Sam) - or you pick players who are fearless and haven't flopped for their country - such as.... Rashford.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> You didn't mention excluding Owen and Shearer.


I thought it was obvious since both players kept their places.



Seb said:


> England had plenty of options in 1998, Cole and Fowler didn't even make the squad.


True. Maybe I am overrating the young Owen a bit too high, but I do think including special players for the actual tournament even if it's a bit early is ok, as they can be seen as a wildcard. Owen also had played more than 20 games for younger England teams.

I just think it would benefit Rashford a lot more to not rush him. I was fine with him going to the Euros as a wildcard, but now it's time for him to get some international experience being the main guy in a less pressured situation, which can help him in the future with the seniors.



Seb said:


> Qualifiers aren't high pressured football.


They shouldn't be, but this country makes friendlies high pressured football. If things don't work out well in friendlies, it's the press go into meltdown.



Seb said:


> Rashford will play more with the youth teams than he would with the main squad, and by leaving him in the youth teams he won't integrate with the senior team - I'm assuming you want him picked for the 2018 World Cup?


He'll play more (if they make it to the tournament in the summer, which would be to his benefit), but without so much of the expectation at his early age, as the younger teams aren't treated the same. So he'll go there, enjoy his football and if he has a stinker, he'll go home and not much will be made of it. If he has a stinker in just a friendly for the seniors, the papers are going on about him not being ready, the pundits are going on Sky Sports News going on about how he has to learn fast, etc.



Seb said:


> RE: toxic
> 
> How do you get rid of toxicity? You either replace the manager (Big Sam) - or you pick players who are fearless and haven't flopped for their country - such as.... Rashford.


Toxic because of the media. And it always will be. But if he plays in the under 21s and learns more about himself first and plays at the tournament, then he might be better prepared for that environment.

You don't see Germany, Spain, Italy, etc throwing in the hottest youngsters straight away. They take their time with them. Especially when they have time afforded to them. We have that with Rashford. Let him do his thing in the under 21s and then come back after the the tournament and he'll have a whole year to integrate with the seniors before the WC 2018.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Re rashford debate above

I think both sides are right in own way. Seb is spot on when says that looking at what was on offer heading into Slovakia game. Sam picked out sorts Kane & Sturridge as his 9 (didn't even use Vardy which thought was odd to) yet left one of England most exciting prospects to under 21 game instead where he later shined scoring a hat trick on his under21 debut. Seb is right Raahford is a very exciting young talent that should be considered to be included at least in main team I personally would of picked him v Slovakia to purely on bases 2 names I mentioned above are not playing well right now actually Kane movement was still good on Sunday he kept pulling into left channel dragging skrtel over & all skrtel fouls in left channel cos being dragged away from CB spot by Kane movement whilst Sturridge thought poor when came on & 3rd choice cf at Liverpool he was oddest call to take with us to Slovakia heck even Defoe made more sense tbh. Anyway rashford hitting winner late on v hull could see he was itching get start ASAP & would impressed when got next start whenever that happened. My gut feeling on rashford is bea use his so young & showing so much potential & talent so early a lot England fans want him in main team ASAP cos he creates genuine excitement to watch him & see where career goes. Plus with talents & England current dullness he makes people tune in to see him. That's a natural thing to we don't want him under 21 to long cos want him to help main eng team & can't do that staying at lower level.

Taking a step back though looking at things post game/s. Sam didn't use Vardy who himself scored v Swamsea for leicester previous weekend & his odd comments on Rooney post match v Slovakia who should been subbed off at HT would rashford even started or been used v Slovakia? IMO prob gone but been behind Vardy on bench who wasn't used either. 

But via playing for under 21 he got a much needed start & he delivered & showed whomever it is Sam or/& Southgate that his not here make up the numbers (we forget his 18 he should be at under 19 level due to his age) so wants to impress & that his going to make impact if give him a chambers so up to both coaches to make call on what he does next. He needs games/starts cos not played much for us under Jose so got needed start v Norway under 21 & he played very well. It now up to Jose to see what happens next. Sept the team will have more games for us with LC, PL & EL so rashford will find more mins Anyway so I'mnot worried about that & theirs a different debate about if should be in main 11 for with us (yes in my eye he should 100%) so no excuses for Sam to say not playing right now when next Int fixtures come about when Sam has yo name his squad so he can't use him. My feeling is rashford be in next eng main team selection btw. Malta next up should be used IMO to blood in few outsiders & different eng talents see what they can do anyway. Never got why always pick big games for such games pick fee sure but use different players like drinkwater for example or even Antonio then?

Also agree with Joel that we don't want big up rashford to soon on Int level cos he is so young & his still raw & learning craft at 18 which we forget that only played real top level football since Feb this year. When Joel says that media here bigged up Owen & Rooney so soon & had effect later on in theirs careers I to feel that holds some truth to it not sole reason for their decline no way but Owen bar 98 I don't remember Owen being that level after that with England don't get wrong still great but always felt could been/done a bit more. 

The same applies with Rooney in 04 at euros the media have every right be excited about both men at that respective time. Owen in 98 was mental I've never seen a 9 that quick before but his injury away to Leeds I think it was? Was the start of his on going hamstring issues & he never truely recovered to have that same starting burst of pace after that injury I mean he was still quick sure & awesome finisher & movement in box still their but his never ending injuries caused Owen downfall as for Rooney the 04 euros was last time I felt we as eng fan that we had real chance of going to a final min at major Int tournament due to him. He was something else back then a total freak of nature bit like rashford now Rooney though he was 19 back then but played like in his mid 20s but brashness & enthusiasm & his will win was unique at such a young age. God I miss that player I kill for that Rooney at Utd now.

Rooney played well for 2 years before euro04 from his debut in 02 & he deserved to go to 2004 euros he had great tournement then. I was thrilled when signed him that summer & media hype after that euros exploded & again who could blame them he was superb talent but Rooney hasn't ever lived up billing since then no doubt he was not helped cos England golden generation Rooney was surrounded around with at that time who should lead with Rooney tagging along didn't deliver either & Rooney often forced be star at such young age & each eng managers hardly showed themselves as good managers & as England golden generation team faded away & Rooney was forced be shining light by himself he often played for us carrying a injury or coming back from injury & England were robbed of him at best in 06 & 2010 due to bad injuries late on in season in 08 we didn't even qualify for euros & from 2010 qualifying onwards Rooney was kinda only star attacker we have had for last few years until recently so always had to deliver. After awhile its natural he would burn out quicker then most which is what has happened. But I will say Rooney own off field antics with his drinking & smoking mainly don't help him here as he got older & as I said his injuries as got older & Rooney always returning early from each injury or playing through each injury hasn't helped his performances as his gotten older & one biggest reason why declined so fast to what is now. When he younger that was god send from a Utd PoV he be out say 3/4 weeks but in 10-14 days play through pain & never complain & help the team win & yeah it was awesome never took any time off a real warrior but as he got older its not smart thing to do btw he still does it now returning earlier then he should or playing through another injury (Sunderland away this past Feb). So that all helped Rooney burn out/decline to. 

As Mufc he/we had saf who did his best protect Rooney from media hype & criticism. Media can hype player up young then knock them down just as fast see sterling heading in 2014 World Cup then this past summer with euros some criticism fair but quite a bit of it unfair & way OTT. That what I think Joel is saying. Yes his exciting talent, yes we want him in England main team & media right be thrilled have such a player whose so young show so much talent & potential so will hype him up but let's put brakes on a bit now. I mean Russia is still 2 years away anyway so plenty of gas left in his tank & lot time to see before then to what happens with other eng players to as is not like World Cup is tomorrow. Give him time be patient with him. He has all tools & mentality be special player for England & mufc to.

What rashford needs is what happening now. Learning from Ibra at training behind scenes (Jose mentioned Ibra coaching him & rashford staying after training to progress). IMO is that Jose will start rashford in 11 sooner rather then later & wont be a debate on Jose not rating rashford or whatever that bs cos Raahford is to talented to not start games in PL. Jose poor record with young players is legit concern but they will be/are exceptions to every rule & Rashford will be one under Jose mark my words on that. What I liked was rashford showed his maturity he waited for moment to play & get a game for us, Jose showed faith he brought on v hull & he delivered v hull. 

Jose was full praise post match even suggested he play Ibra 10 & Rashford 9 in future games. Right now Raahford is Learning from Ibra at training with us & he will get better as he gets older & gains more exp. His been managed the right way cos he is only 18 he will as all young stars do go off boil soon & he will need rest & wont always play or feature but he will play & he will play big games as this season goes on. Lvg threw a lot youngsters in last season cos injuries & lot big names under performing & martial for example played lot more games then he should off last season no wonder he was shattered by time euros started. Can't throw young players in all time & keep playing them they need go in come out then repeat & get quick break here & their. England fans & Utd fans don't want Rashford to burn out quickly in late 20s either cos played to much to soon in his career. 

I'm just excited see where career takes him & see his progression as gets older. I think he will be huge star for England & fully aware how lucky & happy us Utd fans are to have him with us to. He won't be on bench much longer for us he will get starts soon & my feeling is he will be to good to ignore & be in our main 11 again each week very soon but that's a discussion for different thread.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Owen's best stuff/peak was when he came off a Ballon d'Or and a hat-trick in Germany in 2001 and was then fantastic in 2002 at the WC.

I'll explain my POV a bit further and why I would pick Rashford.

England's current aims:

A) Qualify for the World Cup - Is Rashford good enough for the England squad for the qualifiers? Yes.

B) Build a squad/team ready for that World Cup - Will Rashford be in the team/squad in 2018? Yes.

and to a lesser extent...

C) Win back the fans after the Euro 2016 shambles. - Do the fans/media have animosity towards Rashford and his performances? No. In fact, the opposite - he's young and exciting.

If we know he's good enough to be in the squad already, and we know he's probably going to be picked in the 2018 World Cup, and by then a very good chance he's a starter, then the best approach for me is to get him integrated in the squad now, use him as a bench option in the qualifiers, maybe have him start games towards the end if we qualify early or if his club form merits that. For me that's better than have him playing in sub-standard youth games (likely more minutes as well) and then throwing him into the squad/team in 2018.

I'm not saying play him for 90 minutes every game, just that he should be with the full team - he's ready. As for the media, the pressure is never on until tournaments anyway, because we are usually extremely good in both friendlies and qualifiers.

Edit: Joel you mention Italy not throwing in their youngsters - they just debuted a 17 year old goalkeeper. Not like the first choice meant they had to rush him either.

Spain have tried plenty of players when they're very young/inexperienced as well. They have had tons of quality depth though so many are discarded quickly, obviously Barca players are the ones I remember off my head - Bojan, Tello, Deulofeu, Munir, Thiago, Fabregas etc...


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Fowler was injured for the second half of 1998 including the WC, if you remember his career collapse (at age 22) coincided with Owen's rise.

Les Ferdinand was :washed and Sheringham didn't even start club games in 1998. The strike options then are being a little overrated.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Edit: Joel you mention Italy not throwing in their youngsters - they just debuted a 17 year old goalkeeper. Not like the first choice meant they had to rush him either.
> 
> Spain have tried plenty of players when they're very young/inexperienced as well. They have had tons of quality depth though so many are discarded quickly, obviously Barca players are the ones I remember off my head - Bojan, Tello, Deulofeu, Munir, Thiago, Fabregas etc...


Germany had Ozil (21), Muller (20), Kroos (20), Boateng (21) and Badstuber (21) in the world cup 2010 squad, most of them starters even.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Spain have tried plenty of players when they're very young/inexperienced as well. They have had tons of quality depth though so many are discarded quickly, obviously Barca players are the ones I remember off my head - Bojan, Tello, Deulofeu, Munir, Thiago, Fabregas etc...





Goku said:


> Germany had Ozil (21), Muller (20), Kroos (20), Boateng (21) and Badstuber (21) in the world cup 2010 squad, most of them starters even.


But the majority of them had a tournament in the under 21s or lower first. What Germany did in 2009-10 is exactly what I would like England to do. Ozil and a few others absolutely dicked the the undder 21 2009 European tournament and then moved permanently into the first team straight after and were ready for the World Cup 2010 where a lot of them starred.

What I am saying has nothing to do with age. It's to do with experience and if time can afforded. Seb, you said you'd like to get Rashford some starts at the end of the qualifiers if England have already qualified. But in my scenario that can still happen. I'd like him to join up right after the under 21 tournament in the summer. At that time they will still be about 4 qualifiers to play and a bunch of friendlies. So he would still get ample time before the WC 2018.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How does picking him halfway through/towards the end of qualification instead of now change things like burnout, toxicity, media pressure, that we have Sturridge/Kane/Vardy etc...

I don't see how any of them change with leaving him out now and then picking him next summer instead. It comes down to whether or not you think playing youth football for a year and then the tournament afterwards is more beneficial than integrating him with international football, as well as giving him time and experience with the squad and new manager (on and off the pitch), right now. I prefer the latter as I think he's good enough, instead of demoting him to the youth set-up. We need to be brave and show confidence in a young talent, rather than sticking with the tried and failed all the time.

Look at Rooney for example, had about 15 caps going into Euro 2004. I'm suggesting we do the same for Rashford.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I've said exactly why staying in the Under 21s now through to the summer tournament would prepare him far better than throwing him on the England seniors bench. I'm not going over it again. If you disagree, fine, but I'm not typing it over and over again.

You say we need to be brave and I agree. I think bravery is letting him develop correctly than rushing him into a situation where he is not needed for this season. I think it's far easier to throw him into the senior squad and give him 7 minutes at the end of games and call that experience, because that's what the media will be pushing for. When they want something, they want it now.

I guess we just disagree on this, which is fine. We'll see how it develops from here. After Sam's words, it sounds like he will most likely be in the next senior squad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney and Owen - both washed in their late 20's. Great examples.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I've said exactly why staying in the Under 21s now through to the summer tournament would prepare him far better than throwing him on the England seniors bench. I'm not going over it again. If you disagree, fine, but I'm not typing it over and over again.
> 
> You say we need to be brave and I agree. I think bravery is letting him develop correctly than rushing him into a situation where he is not needed for this season. I think it's far easier to throw him into the senior squad and give him 7 minutes at the end of games and call that experience, because that's what the media will be pushing for. When they want something, they want it now.
> 
> I guess we just disagree on this, which is fine. We'll see how it develops from here. After Sam's words, it sounds like he will most likely be in the next senior squad.


I disagree with arguments like future burnout, squad toxicity, media pressure, and us having other options as reasons not to pick him now. I don't feel any of them hold any weight at all really, as i've outlined in previous posts. Plus, if they're an issue now, they won't suddenly go away in 12 months time.

Dropping a player into the youth teams isn't brave in my opinion. Picking him for the Euro's squad was brave - and his stock has gone up since then whereas for the likes of Vardy and especially Kane it's gone down, yet they are retained and Rashford is demoted. Lets get him in and around the first team now, ready for when he inevitably starts at the next World Cup. Doing that certainly benefited Rooney in 2004. I just hope Mourinho gives him the chance to impress for his club like LvG did.

If you're right about Sam picking him for the next game, just shows he was scared and went with "safe" experience, and has probably changed his mind based on that U21 game.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Irish Jet what are your thoughts on :jet saying he can't tell :theroon where to play? :hmm:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

24 hours of the same discussion :wtf2



> Sorry Joel is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her


Wow

Seb on the other hand :mj


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

it's henry hill all over again


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Fat Sam in trouble :lol:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ation-england-manager-sam-allardyce-for-sale/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780510317851865092


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

they knew he was a crook when they appointed him


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...llardyce-faces-fa-probe-after-newspaper-sting



> The Football Association has asked for "the full facts" after a newspaper alleged England manager Sam Allardyce discussed the possibility of circumventing its rules on third-party ownership.
> 
> A report in The Daily Telegraph claims Allardyce told undercover reporters posing as businessmen it was possible to "get around" an FA rule, introduced in 2008, banning third parties from owning part of a player's economic rights.
> 
> ...


:deanfpalm

Bye Sam unkout


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The king is dead.

Long live THE KING 



Spoiler



ards


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The real scandal here is him drinking wine out of a fucking pint glass.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Who could realistically replace Sam at this stage in the season? Gareth Southgate?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

He's been sacked. lol stupid cunt


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780832798168973312
Bye Sam. It's been..................brief.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

At least Sam won't be bitter about being sacked. I believe he did state he wouldn't be surprised if he was.

How many England managers have been sacked with a 100% record? :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The Batman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780832798168973312
> Bye Sam. It's been..................brief.


That's a fake account :mj


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:lmao Fucking twitter

SSN did say 'unconfirmed reports' just now.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TACTICS TIM TIME


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

What an absolute shambles. It's gotta be Pardew now, surely? Surely we can't go as low as potato head Bruce.


EDIT: BRING IN ARRY REDKNAPP


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780841118997118976


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd take van gaal if only for the comedy press conferences


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> SAM ALLARDYCE reckons Roy Hodgson should have told Gary Neville “to sit down and shut up”.


LEL


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Its time for Tactics Tim.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Imagine if in a thousand years when the robots have taken over the Earth, they decide to look back in time to find a manager for their Robot football team to play against alien football teams from other planets, and they see Sam had a 100% record (they won't see that he only played one game because most of the records will be destroyed in the robot vs human war) and decide to resurrect his corpse :sodone


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> How many England managers have been sacked with a 100% record? :lol


Big Sam England's GOAT manager :CENA


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh god the hoddle talk has started again :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh God, the 'exciting' list of candidates are going to have to come out again :hutz


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Steve Bruce will probably get the job.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

i'd have sam back, ngl

still an :jet


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Steve Bruce will probably get the job.


If the F.A are going to stick with the English manager theme then Bruce is probably the best man for the job. To say there is a lack of quality English managers would be a bit of a understatement 

Big Sam was a awful appointment in the first place. Very surprised he got the job especially with his shady dealings in the past


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bilic may be available to RUIN another Sam team.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Steve Bruce will probably get the job.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

They'd be better off getting :hughton than Bruce if they need an England manager. He did well for a season and a half at Hull and the rest was below expectations.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

All these recent England managers leaving due to off the pitch reasons. Venables, Hoddle, Ericsson (Certainly played a part with the whole Shiek thing IMO) and now Big Sam.

Allardyce's 'dream job' too.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:jet

Seriously though what a mong. Moans he never gets big opportunities, finally gets one after being stuck in dross jobs for over two decades, then fucks himself out of his £3M a year "dream job" for a highly risky potential extra 400K. That's like pulling Jessica Alba, only to loudly shag the fit house cleaner in the spare bedroom and cheekily hope Alba's up for a threesome.

On that subject... give it to ards so he "can tell Coleen where to play" and trigger Rooney into an earlier international retirement. Actually if 'The King' stole the fat fuck's dinner that would probably be enough to get the job done.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> then fucks himself out of his £3M a year "dream job" for a highly risky potential extra 400K


When it's put like this in clear context, it's even more baffling and makes him look like an even bigger idiot TBH.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Big Sam.

Big Fucking Mong. Had to go after that.

We're an absolute shambles. We need to appoint someone who can restore some integrity, such as :arry


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The FA would be as well as just keeping Gareth Southgate until Arsene Wenger's contract with Arsenal expires IMO.

Please god take him away from Arsenal, England, I beg of thee! :hoganars


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Glen Johnson back in the England squad..


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

My exact reaction. Southgate must have taken a bung. Nothing else would make sense :mjeng

Edit: The fuck did Lingard do to earn a call up, besides playing for a big club? Reminds me of when Cleverly was getting caps.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Spain/Italy on in a bit (ITV4 for the UK folk)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Italy were super garbo montolivo should retire honestly.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Enner Valencia you may be a scum of a man but this act was legendary :lol (context valencia faked an illness/injury to avoid arrest for not paying child support)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

How hard would you laugh if I said that Lithuania has a chance tonight against Scotland. Seriously, judging by how surprisingly well we played against Slovenia, I think we can get at least one point today.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dab camera at wembley fpalm

Thank god my parents are irish so i have an excuse to follow them instead.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tonight it's San Marino in Belfast and of course we're all expecting a comfortable home victory. It'll be interesting though to see if Michael O'Neill selects Kyle Lafferty to start up top - rumours he may drop him due to his dire performance in Czech Republic last time out - Josh Magennis or Conor Washington could start if he's dropped.

But regardless, we should win comfortably.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

I am so fucking anxious about the Turkey game tomorrow. Last time we played them, we lost 1-0 and I hope we can pull a win out this time. If we can see off Turkey, the only real challenge in the group is Croatia who I think we can beat too. And if we can finish first in the group, that would give us a decent chance of making it into the World Cup final stages which would be absolutely mindblowing. I think we have the stronger team though and we have better form so we should take the three points.

Förum, strákarnir okkar


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Henderson :surprise: ( i know is just malta)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

England are making Malta look really poor.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It'll never get presented as such because it was a win but that was about as embarrassing a result as England have had this decade. *


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Half time and we lead San Marino 1-0 at Windsor Park.

But it's been a little poor thus far and an improvement is needed in the second half. Our goal came from a Steven Davis spot kick.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

4-0 in the end thanks to further goals from Kyle Lafferty (2) and Jamie Ward. Completely dominated San Marino throughout the game and glad we got further goals to prove our dominance - Germany next up on Tuesday is going to oh so tough, hope we don't get mauled.

The sooner Kyle Lafferty leaves Norwich and gets first team football, the better.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Not long back from Hampden. Utter shite once again. Must win on Tuesday for us now. Win on Tuesday and we're still in it for 2nd while Slovakia are pretty much out. Lose and it's over for us. 

Then roll on England at wembley.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Lithuania played really well against Scotland. Only a draw, but that's still not a bad result.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:muller:muller
:lewa:lewa:lewa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> 4-0 in the end thanks to further goals from Kyle Lafferty (2) and Jamie Ward. Completely dominated San Marino throughout the game and glad we got further goals to prove our dominance - Germany next up on Tuesday is going to oh so tough, hope we don't get mauled.
> 
> The sooner Kyle Lafferty leaves Norwich and gets first team football, the better.


4-0 :yay

Really hoping things go our way on Tuesday.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well Scotland probably aren't going to qualify, as usual. Getting the fear that it could be a massacre when we play England.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You have nothing to fear then.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DeeGuy said:


> Well Scotland probably aren't going to qualify, as usual. Getting the fear that it could be a massacre when we play England.


You know what will happen. Lose on Tuesday then win 1-0 at Wembley.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> You know what will happen. Lose on Tuesday *then win 1-0 at Wembley*.


Yeah, that's really not going to happen.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol scotland could have the world XI and we'd still beat them.

And i say that as someone who'd love to see a scotch win.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I see Wales struggled to a 1-1 home draw with Georgia.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> I see Wales struggled to a 1-1 home draw with Georgia.


:wow


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

2-0, 2 fucking nil!!!

I really wish we'd tightened that defense up against Finland and Ukraine because if so, I wouldn't be able to flaw Iceland in these qualifiers. We should have taken the three against Ukraine and Finland had us scared until the end but on the offensive front, we've been amazing. This game is the Iceland we need to see, absolutely running through teams like Turkey and forcing errors all over the place. I hope that performance gives them a lot of confidence. If we can drag a good result out of Croatia (cunts) and dominate Kosovo in the next run of fixtures, we could be top of this group and that would make me so happy. Watch this space, we're getting taken to the world cup by a fucking dentist.

Also, shoutout to the Turkey players who gave up their jackets to the kids who sang the national anthem with them because they were cold, classy move.



Punkamaniac said:


> I see Wales struggled to a 1-1 home draw with Georgia.


I hope you put money on that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's all finally happening :yeahyeah*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Benteke scored after 7 seconds against Gibraltar 

:wilkins


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Captain Hendo :banderas

Was only a matter of time. Pool players love him as captain, his England m8s will soon too


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Giggs "Think of it this way, you have Wayne Rooney on the bench"

:lmao

I know how he meant it, just found the context amusing.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm just hoping we don't get slaughtered tonight.

Yeah I know we played them in the Euros and only lost 1-0 that day but that was down to Michael McGovern being fucking awesome, we need him to be awesome again tonight. Even though he's not a regular at club level, I'm surprised Kyle Lafferty doesn't start up top.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> I'm just hoping we don't get slaughtered tonight.
> 
> Yeah I know we played them in the Euros and only lost 1-0 that day but that was down to Michael McGovern being fucking awesome, we need him to be awesome again tonight. Even though he's not a regular at club level, I'm surprised Kyle Lafferty doesn't start up top.


Looks like it's not going to be our night, 2-0 down already.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Scotland are fucking embarrassing :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BACKPASSAMANIA running wild in this England game :lolengland


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

well arent we disgraceful
they have about a good goalkeeper to their name


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

2-0 Germany in the end, I'm delighted we didn't disgrace ourselves despite conceding twice in the opening 20 minutes.

Josh Magennis was excellent, especially in the first half. :thumbsup

Our travelling support were once again top notch. :thumbsup


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

If Lithuania and Slovenia can finish above England, I might wet myself from laughing. Please let this happen. They were lucky to get a point against Slovenia and got saved by Joe Hart. That's the level they're operating at, they don't deserve to be in the World Cup.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

3MB4Life said:


> If Lithuania and Slovenia can finish above England, I might wet myself from laughing. Please let this happen. They were lucky to get a point against Slovenia and got saved by Joe Hart. That's the level they're operating at, they don't deserve to be in the World Cup.


thats the way were heading, fucking shite
no rooney to scapegoat tonight either, sturridge im sad to say has to go as well
the lingard experiment has failed hes shit 

rashford should be given a go from now, sterling for lingard when hes fit as well


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

BigDaveBatista said:


> thats the way were heading, fucking shite
> no rooney to scapegoat tonight either, sturridge im sad to say has to go as well
> the lingard experiment has failed hes shit
> 
> rashford should be given a go from now, sterling for lingard when hes fit as well


The fact that Drinkwater, Rashford, Dann and Antonio aren't starting regurlarly just shows why the England team is garbage. It's a bunch of prima donnas with guarenteed spots who can play like shit and still get picked. No urgency, no desire, no passion, just 90mins of "playing to qualify." When there are guys in form who have desire to play well, they get looked over for the players who sell more England shirts.

I'm just thankful that being part-Icelandic is finally paying off, I can actually support a decent footballing nation.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

At least Scotland can look forward to hosting 3 games in Euro 2020.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

One of the most boring and cowardly/timid England performances I've ever seen. No surprise with the line up being full of water carriers and the set up lacking real width or guile. When one of your centre backs is the only player in the team willing to run with the ball further than ten yards, while everyone else stands on their heels and plays safe passes, you are going to have problems. Add a largely basic manager who doesn't really inspire confidence and you get tonight's performance. 

Sturridge played very deep which meant there was never a threat in behind, down the channels or in the box to occupy the centre backs and create space for Alli (who didn't seem to want the ball and looked afraid to force anything individually) and the two inside forwards who were supposed to play between the lines (instead of playing wide attackers against isolated full backs in a diamond system. Nice one Gareth.) Lingaard is a skilless grafter who excels in making clever runs into space, but there wasn't any... and Walcott is a brainless sprinter who needs space to attack, but there wasn't any....

This meant the supply line from midfield had to be quick and crisp to pull Slovenia's midfield apart, but when Dier and captain marvel (tactical error playing both in a game where you're going to dominate the ball and don't have an outstanding individual to mark out of the game) weren't playing blind hospital back passes, they were slowing down the play and making it easy for Slovenia to press and deny any potential quick pass and move football beyond the half way line. Walker offered very little in terms of smart runs on the overlap and seemed cautious in his play (unlike him, possibly tactical), so only Rose managed to provide any real width, making it a very comfortable night for Slovenia defensively.

Going back to Stones. He's incredibly elegant on the ball and in all honesty he needs to be in the team to dictate the play from deep because nobody else will be able to carry the ball from deep or play sharp incisive passes (him switching with Dier would be a great fluid movement tactic to confuse opposition midfield markers/pressers if actually used to its full potential, especially in such a static team in terms of off the ball movement). However, I can't think of a defensively worse CB partnership than Cahill/Stones in my time watching England. Neither player is commanding or a great leader/organiser and it really tells when you see some of the basic passes that unlocked the England defence when Slovenia broke away. So much space horizontally and vertically.

Joe Hart was 9/10 tonight though. 3/4 huge saves and even some decent passing under pressure. His best game for England since possibly the Euro 2012 qualifiers. Slovenia would have won comfortably if it wasn't for his performance plus their own woeful finishing.

If these last two games were supposed to be a trial for Southgate then he has failed IMO. Didn't want him in the job anyway but these last two games couldn't have been any less inspiring. It's as close to an impossible job as there is (a relatively small pool of mostly average top flight players, impatient baying crowds of "supporters" and having to be overly careful with how you deal with the media as shown by the Rooney press conference) but this type of football is as unlikely to take you to a semi as it is to give you one. Dogshit football.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

3MB4Life said:


> The fact that Drinkwater, Rashford, Dann and Antonio aren't starting regurlarly just shows why the England team is garbage. It's a bunch of prima donnas with guarenteed spots who can play like shit and still get picked. No urgency, no desire, no passion, just 90mins of "playing to qualify." When there are guys in form who have desire to play well, they get looked over for the players who sell more England shirts.
> 
> I'm just thankful that being part-Icelandic is finally paying off, I can actually support a decent footballing nation.


agreed 
look at someone like john stones as the prime example, hes just went for 47m because he looks a little bit flashy on the ball and hes english
overrated, over protected, over priced all the way through the team
walkers shit, literally a pace man thats about it

i like Henderson but the fact that hes our best option as captain really says it all


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sturridge really needs to play more up top, in between the two centre backs. I'm not sure if it the tactics or just the way he wants to play, as he plays that role for Liverpool too at times, where i just want him to not occupy the wings or drop too deep.

He's our most natural finisher, there would be a lot more opportunities for him to get more goals TBH.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

"but this type of football is as unlikely to take you to a semi as it is to give you one"

:bosque

(I was just gonna rep that comment but apparently I have to spread it round to a million motherfuckers and I cba to do that)


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rep is so 2013, anyway. Still more current than England's approach to football under Southgate though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lingard picked, Hendo picked and captain, Cahill picked, Walcott picked. Using THE ROON as an impact sub.

Antonio is twice the player Lingard is (Andre is spot on with "skill-less grafter", he wouldn't even be in the squad if he was playing for a lower team) and has 5 goals in 7 games for a struggling West Ham, yet isn't given a chance. Rashford on the bench behind Walcott because he had two good games for Arsenal. If you're going to use Rooney, use him from the start, not late in the game when you're chasing a goal and Vardy is sitting next to him. Cahill and Hendo are just bang average footballers who've never done anything in an England shirt. Both water-carriers who's deficiencies are shielded at club level by being surrounded with players far better than them. In an England shirt both look continuously terrible.

Performance as embarrassing as expected with that team selection, is it too much to ask for a manager who's brave and who doesn't just pick on name recognition and then shoe-horns as many proven failures as possible into the team? Southgate is another dull, tactically-inept yes man and definitely shouldn't be given the job on a full time basis.

We'll qualify easily though as we always do and all the flaws will be swept under the carpet until we flop again in another tournament.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> 2-0 Germany in the end, I'm delighted we didn't disgrace ourselves despite conceding twice in the opening 20 minutes.
> 
> Josh Magennis was excellent, especially in the first half. :thumbsup
> 
> Our travelling support were once again top notch. :thumbsup



Great atmosphere, by the end all the German fans were singing and clapping along to Will Grigg's on fire. Loved it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The world Cup could expand to 64 teams (16 groups of 4), and Canada still wouldn't be able to qualify.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Lithuania is currently second in the group. A draw with both Slovenia and Scotland and a win against Malta. Optimistically, we should have won the first two games, considering we conceded equalizers in the final minutes of the game. Realistically, two draws against teams that are generally better than us is great. Both realistically and optimistically being second is a perfect result, couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Who ever writes post-game articles for BBC is a cunt.

They just called Iceland minnows. The fuck? Speak for yourself, we just bagged two wins playing some great football, England snuck a cheap win out of Slovakia and played like shit against Malta and Slovenia. We aren't relying on a goalkeeper to drag us out of sticky situations, our goalkeeper's shit and we're still making England look incompetent by comparison. 

The arrogance of some England fans honestly irritates me, they have one of the most disappointing national football teams on the planet yet still act like they're hot shit. Get over yourselves. If Iceland are insignificant and unimportant, I dread to think what England are.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's not the fans, most of us recognize that we're dogshit

The xenophobic english football media tho think we're some massive powerhouse still.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

England will never amount to anything, they had their best chance to win something between 98-06, the drop off in quality all round the squad from those days is huge and whilst they were underachievers then, at least they had enough about them on their day to think they could beat anyone

now, they are labouring against beatable opponents and struggling to win games. lel :mjeng


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> It's not the fans, most of us recognize that we're dogshit
> 
> The xenophobic english football media tho think we're some massive powerhouse still.


Sorry, I was ranting, I didn't mean to write fans. And you're 100% right, this is like when we beat England at the Euros. No one on the BBC panel made any comment about how well Iceland played or how R.Sigurdsson put on one of the best all-round performances off the tournament or how well Halldorsson recovered after giving away the penalty, just Iceland got lucky and England were caught on an off night. It pissed me off so much, they seem so blind to how bad the team is.

It's a bunch of kids with no leadership or drive going out and putting on bog-standard performances. Yet when they don't win games, they still act surprised. How dense do you have to be?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I personally think it's time to give some real serious consideration to end international fixtures during the season if I'm honest with you. I think they should really be looking to condense the qualifying fixtures into a tournament format and this should be at the end of a domestic season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

3MB4Life said:


> Who ever writes post-game articles for BBC is a cunt.
> 
> They just called Iceland minnows. The fuck? Speak for yourself, we just bagged two wins playing some great football, England snuck a cheap win out of Slovakia and played like shit against Malta and Slovenia. We aren't relying on a goalkeeper to drag us out of sticky situations, our goalkeeper's shit and we're still making England look incompetent by comparison.
> 
> The arrogance of some England fans honestly irritates me, they have one of the most disappointing national football teams on the planet yet still act like they're hot shit. Get over yourselves. If Iceland are insignificant and unimportant, I dread to think what England are.


*I've been on this for ages. Unless it's a big name country we treat them as shit and expect a win to be a given because we're fucking England. Small country = minnows basically. We're massively entitled too. Although tbf on that point we've always had better squads than our performances suggest. Even now there's a good team in there and a great group of prospects coming through but the whole international system makes it all totally useless and we never find ourselves a Manager whose peak isn't "good". A team of Hart/Clyne/Smalling/Stone/Shaw/Dier/Alli/Barkley/Rashford/Sturridge/Kane is extremely legit on paper but it means jack shit when it's just a bunch of individuals. *


Erik. said:


> I personally think it's time to give some real serious consideration to end international fixtures during the season if I'm honest with you. I think they should really be looking to condense the qualifying fixtures into a tournament format and this should be at the end of a domestic season.


*Will never happen but they should just so we don't have all these terrible 2 week breaks between Football that matters, is good and worth watching. Especially when they come so frequently so soon into a new season. 2 week break obviously isn't the intention but how do people get excited about qualifiers unless you're extremely patriotic? *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Will never happen but they should just so we don't have all these terrible 2 week breaks between Football that matters, is good and worth watching. Especially when they come so frequently so soon into a new season. 2 week break obviously isn't the intention but how do people get excited about qualifiers unless you're extremely patriotic? *


Agreed that it will never happen and that in itself is a shame for the second reason you posted. No one can get excited about these qualifiers. Absolute waste of time and pointless. International format and the way it works needs to change, for the better.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

seabs said:


> *I've been on this for ages. Unless it's a big name country we treat them as shit and expect a win to be a given because we're fucking England. Small country = minnows basically. We're massively entitled too. Although tbf on that point we've always had better squads than our performances suggest. Even now there's a good team in there and a great group of prospects coming through but the whole international system makes it all totally useless and we never find ourselves a Manager whose peak isn't "good". A team of Hart/Clyne/Smalling/Stone/Shaw/Dier/Alli/Barkley/Rashford/Sturridge/Kane is extremely legit on paper but it means jack shit when it's just a bunch of individuals. *
> 
> *Will never happen but they should just so we don't have all these terrible 2 week breaks between Football that matters, is good and worth watching. Especially when they come so frequently so soon into a new season. 2 week break obviously isn't the intention but how do people get excited about qualifiers unless you're extremely patriotic? *


sorry but ross barkley doesn't belong in the national team, he doesnt even belong in the shites team at this point theyd be better without him


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*FYI I put next to no effort in that team and I agree that Barkley doesn't belong in that team right now but he has great talent and potential and if he comes to close to realising it he's an asset. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd have an out of form, zero confidence Barkley over Henderson any day of the week.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Vader said:


> I'd have an out of form, zero confidence Barkley over Henderson any day of the week.


then you clearly don't have a clue about football and id assume your clouded by bias, suppose you think jesse lingard deserves a spot in the national set up as well? hendos in good form atm
i think ross can be a great asset as seabs has said, he just doesnt belong in the england or everton teams now based on performance 
cant just hug these kids, tell them everythings okay and keep playing them everyweek it sets the wrong example and doesnt help the players


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Tell me why Henderson is more deserving. He can score a screamer and is a taller, less talented Dennis Wise. He's fucking shit.

There's about 5 more deserving wingers than Lingard at least.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Vader said:


> Tell me why Henderson is more deserving. He can score a screamer and is a taller, less talented Dennis Wise. He's fucking shit.
> 
> There's about 5 more deserving wingers than Lingard at least.


hes playing better football than ross barkley thus is more deserving at the moment, no doubt id rather have drinkwater in there but thats not what you asked


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Henderson could be playing like Zidane but he'd still be far too annoying to like anything he does. The kind of guy who's a mouthy prick cos he's got massive mates. Or in this case knows it's very unlikely anyone will risk a ban for smashing his face in.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Henderson gets a rough ride sometimes. He's a good player. The problem is it gets very clearly highlighted that he's not a great one in certain games that aren't going well for his team. I don't really have a problem with him being in the team atm (mostly because I don't watch internationals unless it's Iceland making dramatic comebacks to win me money) because Barkley is underperforming and he isn't keeping anyone else super deserving out of the team. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hendo best CM/CDM in the Prem this season. True fact

Putting Barkley in the England team would be madness. Seems almost too timid to cope every time I've seen him. Looks more comfortable playing as a big fish in a small pond at Everton. It would also mean two CAMs in midfield (Alli). I've seen that movie before (Lampard/Gerrard). Wouldn't even matter that Dier would be behind them.

Almost as loopy as Seb's Euros team with 4 strikers in it (Kane ST, Vardy on the left, Sturridge on the right, Rooney midfield) :mj


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DA said:


> Almost as loopy as Seb's Euros team with 4 strikers in it (Kane ST, Vardy on the left, Sturridge on the right, Rooney midfield) :mj


I never had Rooney in my Euros team. Wanted a 4-3-3 with Wilshere, Dier, Alli midfield, and then Kane at 9, Sturridge on the RW, Vardy or Lallana on the LW.

Genuine example of loopy was when you spent the whole Slovakia game defending Hendo's WOATness before even you caved and said he should be subbed off :mj

Oh and the best CM in the Prem this season has been David Silva by an absolute distance. Not sure who's next, been very impressed with Xhaka though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seb said:


> I never had Rooney in my Euros team. Wanted a 4-3-3 with Wilshere, Dier, Alli midfield, and then Kane at 9, Sturridge on the RW, Vardy or Lallana on the LW.
> 
> Genuine example of loopy was when you spent the whole Slovakia game defending Hendo's WOATness before even you caved and said he should be subbed off :mj


Pretty sure the only other person in world football who thought that Sturridge on the RW was a good idea was Roy Hodgson :mj

Shep did too :cudi


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sturridge's best season was on the RW :brodgers

We didn't really have many other options out wide, didn't have many goal threats from anywhere else except CF either, and Sturridge is worth accommodating.

By the way, the best CM in the Prem this season has been David Silva by an absolute distance. Xhaka has been massively impressive as well though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You'd be in here







about someone like Drinkwater or Noble if they had Hendo's STATS

Silva and his m8s had their pants pulled down as soon as they played a decent midfield :bored


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

kevin de bruyne has been the best cm/cam this season imo, the kid can do it all and runs games for city was a massive miss against spurs
adam lallanas name deserves to be mentioned as well

as for defensive mids that gana gueye at Everton has shocked the shit out of me hes a good little player him


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Comparing 6's to 8's to 10's in terms of best effect isn't very reflective of their utility to a team. Henderson is a 6/8 while Silva and De Bruyne mostly play as straight 10's.

Barkley is also a 10. So picking Hendo or Barkley would mostly be based on what kind of player to choose rather than their individual quality.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Barkley is never a 10. 5, maybe a 6 AT BEST. Giroud is a 10 :yas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Silva has been playing at CM this season under Pep, which is why the comparison (with Hendo) makes sense.

I agree that you can't really compare 6/8's (midfielders) to 10's (attacking midfielders).

De Bruyne has been playing at 10. He's probably been the standout player in the PL so far.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fernandinho has been worlds better than Henderson this season and Sturridge is pretty useless anywhere as a CF. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Another City midfielder sans pants as soon as he played against a decent midfield

You'll all learn soon enough :bored


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

STATS @Irish Jet@DA;

:theroon


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hendo not even better than a Pogba playing at 25% ability. 

Does DA stand for Delusional Anus?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seb said:


> STATS @Irish Jet@DA;
> 
> :theroon


Most of those stats are irrelevant for a deeper lying midfielder, the position in which Hendo is playing this season :mj



Vader said:


> Hendo not even better than a Pogba playing at 25% ability.
> 
> Does DA stand for Delusional Anus?


Hendo is good, and your ma would shag him


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That is not relevant. Reverting to mother jokes.... the sign an argument is LOST.

DA IS ADMITTING HENDERSON IS ENGLAND'S WORST EVER CAPTAIN.

Worst midfielder since Seth Johnson.

He's the Ben Thatcher of midfielders. 

As soon as people realise he's a bang average footballer the better, he's capable of running a lot. That's literally it. Nothing else sets him apart from any other top level player.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> That is not relevant. Reverting to mother jokes.... the sign an argument is LOST.
> 
> DA IS ADMITTING HENDERSON IS ENGLAND'S WORST EVER CAPTAIN.
> 
> ...


Your da would shag him too


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah my dad does love a spineless bitch.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

> GORDON STRACHAN has made it clear Leigh Griffiths faces a fight to force his way into the Scotland team – because he’s not big enough.
> While the Scotland manager stopped short of saying the 40-goal Celtic striker had no chance of starting against England in the next qualifying match, he did admit to preferring more physical players in his side.
> And that was why Chris Martin and Steven Fletcher were given the nod over last season’s Player of the Year for the games against Lithuania and Slovakia.
> Asked if Griffiths would have to accept he would only be used as a substitute, the manager said: “No, I wouldn’t say that.
> ...


Strachan can gtf now. Let's play diddies like Chris Martin upfront himself. No wonder we're fucked if the best scottish striker currently can't even get in the national team first 11.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I was planning on getting a ticket for our home qualifier against Azerbaijan next month but didn't realise know they went on general sale this morning at 10am ffs, I thought they would've went on general sale on Friday morning like the San Marino tickets (which I also failed to get one for) did. :no: Oh well, nothing I can do.


----------



## Freestyle Fred (Jul 11, 2016)

England were damn lucky to get this group. Chile who would maul them something fierce might not even qualify because of the standards in the South American qualifying.

On the subject of Rooney, he had a half decade period where he was an immense footballer, a stretch in which Utd made three Cl finals and he played a valuable part in each run. However, despite being England's record goalscorer, he has had a vastly disappointing international career outside of one brilliant showing at Euro 2004. If Rooney is still good enough to be in the England team, then that tells you this must be a pretty fucking tragically awful England team.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who's all looking forward now then.

Hoping we can sneak a win or even a point. But will be a tough game.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just hope we don't end up getting thrashed. England haven't looked all that great this campaign but their players will probably get fired up for tonight's clash.

Scott Brown to scrap with :lotsoroon please.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

England will piss all over you guys

Sorry lads.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

5-0 England. We're shit, Scotland are a lot fucking shitter.

Glenmorangie, haggis, weird hairy horses, Colin Hendry, 50% of John Barrowman, caber tossing and you tarts in kilts skirts are in for one hell of a butt fucking.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Scotland don't usually get crushed in games against superior opponents. Going to either be a dull 1-0 England win or a crazy 3-2 England win.

Two good recent examples to show that we don't get beaten hard are our results against world champions Spain in 2010-11 and world champions Germany in 2014-15. Factor in that England are a better team than us and they are our rivals, works for us rather than against us.

England will win but it will never be a thrashing. Especially considering that you have a manager worse than Gordon Strachan.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tonight we welcome Azerbaijan to Windsor Park for our latest World Cup Qualifying game and I'm expecting a tough game but a home win nonetheless and a Kyle Lafferty goal to boot. Would've loved to get a ticket but they sold out before I even pissing realised they were on general sale ffs. :no:


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Desecrated said:


> Scotland don't usually get crushed in games against superior opponents. Going to either be a dull 1-0 England win or a crazy 3-2 England win.
> 
> Two good recent examples to show that we don't get beaten hard are our results against world champions Spain in 2010-11 and world champions Germany in 2014-15. Factor in that England are a better team than us and they are our rivals, works for us rather than against us.
> 
> England will win but it will never be a thrashing. Especially considering that you have a manager worse than Gordon Strachan.


id love a 3 2, got england both to score and win


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Griffiths might be starting tonight which is a good thing as it means no Chris Martin.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Probs super dull 1-0 win England


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Afram Ísland! I don't think I can take another loss to Croatia, we haven't come all this way and done so much in the last five years to go and blow it all to the country who ruined our World Cup hopes last time. We need this win so badly, not only will this show us we can beat our bogey team, it'll also put us top of the group and stake our claim for going through first. It's a tough challenge but I know they can do it. It's like my grandma used to say, no one ever became a bishop without a beating.

I'm also hoping to be able to get tickets for the Iceland game when they come to Ireland. It's been ages since I got to go to an Iceland game and the atmosphere is always unreal.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Our team apparently is:

Gordon

Anya
Hanley
Berra
Wallace

Forrest
Fletcher
Morrison
Brown
Snodgrass

Griffiths.



Wallace and Forrest :ha


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Was proven wrong ;_; Backwards mindset employed in this match, with a midfield still thawing from the ice age and defenders who are below average Championship level.

Need this generation to end and pray someone can make our national team great again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Get Strachan out now and he can't take that shower of shite Forrest with him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Bit of a shame two of your promising prospects are both left backs. Some poor players on show tonight, defenders are total piss.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Was proven wrong ;_; Backwards mindset employed in this match, with a midfield still thawing from the ice age and defenders who are below average Championship level.
> 
> Need this generation to end *and pray someone can make our national team great again*.


It'll an :uphilltask, but i'm sure you'll find someone eventually :trump


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:mj2 FML


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

4-0 win in the end, sounds pretty convincing but thought Azerbaijan played decently at times but only had one shot iirc *on target *throughout the game, big Josh Magennis completely "bullied" their full back and it was nice to see Kyle Lafferty bag another goal and I'm well aware I keep chipping on about this but the sooner Kyle gets first team football the better.

We've a friendly on Tuesday night against Croatia at home but doubt many give two hoots about that 'un.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:moore


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> We've a friendly on Tuesday night against Croatia at home but doubt many give two hoots about that 'un.


Hopefully our boys can send 'em over to you a bit battered and bruised.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

armenia game was incredible

2 down at the break and won 3-2 with virtually the last kick of the game.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lallana/Sturridge

roud

Not a great game but a win was expected. Strachan will probably go now tho.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The Batman said:


> Lallana/Sturridge
> 
> roud


roudroudroud


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't give a shit if the USA lose or win these two games.

Just need Bradley and Altidore to get through these two games healthy.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

:lol it was such a dirty game, Mexico played better when both of them tried to do something that resembles football

Also Herrera in the fight told someone "Pinche pelón, me la pelas" which means fuc$ing baldie, i own you or something different the last part with the most vulgar interpretation


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Batman said:


> Lallana/Sturridge
> 
> roud
> 
> Not a great game but a win was expected. Strachan will probably go now tho.


roud roud roud


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The Batman said:


> Strachan will probably go now tho.


He didn't even bring on Oliver Burke ffs. :krillin2

Tbh sacking Strachen won't really change things, our squad is pretty weak at the moment. We didn't even play that badly it was just our finishing that left a lot to be desired last night.

Besides, who could we get to replace Gordon?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> He didn't even bring on Oliver Burke ffs. :krillin2
> 
> Tbh sacking Strachen won't really change things, our squad is pretty weak at the moment. We didn't even play that badly it was just our finishing that left a lot to be desired last night.
> 
> Besides, who could we get to replace Gordon?


yeah, the scoreline didn't really reflect the game tbh. 

how about :moyes2

:side:

or what's Berti Vogts doing nowadays.

:evil


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

IRELAND :WOO :WOO :WOO


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The Batman said:


> how about :moyes2
> 
> :side:
> 
> ...


:moyes8

At this stage we need :fergie to come out of retirement. 8*D


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, that was shit. Watch us only manage to scrape a win out of Kosovo now. I hope we don't make it to a fucking World Cup if that's how we're gonna play. Bodvarsson looked like a deer in headlights whenever he touched the ball, Saevarsson was the defensive equivalent of shit on a stick, Halldorson's hands were about as safe as Jimmy Savile's dressing room and we only decided to make any changes with 20 minutes left. We looked absolutely pathetic, we were fucking up set pieces left, right and center and after we conceded the first goal, we lost all passion for the game. We didn't even start Finnbogason or Traustason in a game where we needed attacking threats, I can't Hallgrimmsson was one half of the management team that took us to the quarter finals of the Euros.

Fuck sake Iceland, it's like you enjoy losing to Croatia.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797556664090193920
MITROOOOOOOO :lelwales


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> :moyes8
> 
> At this stage we need :fergie to come out of retirement. 8*D


Steven Pressley is the right man to takeover. uttahere


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797913222812573696
:redcard Dzeko :woytf


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Andre said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797913222812573696


:lmao:lmao:lmao

He practically scanted the lad. :maisie


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Southgate to be given a 4 year deal apparently

FFS

Genuinely don't understand the FAs decision making.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Southgate to be given a 4 year deal apparently
> 
> FFS
> 
> Genuinely don't understand the FAs decision making.


He's English, a former English international player, a yes man, a diplomatic and uncontroversial interviewee who is unlikely to get himself into any trouble, while he's just about competent enough to qualify from utterly shit qualification groups. He has also worked with the U21's, which is a big tick as the FA are all about progression through the age groups atm. They've been grooming him for the job for years. Oh and he absolutely belted the National Anthem out at Euro 96 :loveit If he was actually a good manager then he would be their wet dream.

If the FA had their priorities right then he wouldn't have even been a candidate. The most important aspect is way down on their list of priorities.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Quite relieved tonight's game was only a friendly. Croatia ended our 3year(?) unbeaten home run.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

England :lmao

#SouthgateOut


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> England :lmao
> 
> #SouthgateOut


Doesn't matter who's in charge. The game in this country has deep rooted flaws that will stop us from contending for many years to come. Lack of movement off the ball and lousy ball retention are at the top of a long list of problems...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Agreed

It'll never be rectified tho as our football association are a set of bellends


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Throwing away a 2 goal lead versus Spain B just so all the mediocre fringe lads who will never be good enough can get a game. Here's to the future ards

Stones' defending at times :woytf


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Andre said:


> Throwing away a 2 goal lead versus Spain B just so all the mediocre fringe lads who will never be good enough can get a game. Here's to the future ards
> 
> Stones' defending at times :woytf


ASPAS scoring :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The USA has some work to do if they want to go to Russia. Digging themselves a deep hole right off the bat.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That scoreline flattered Spain. Thought England looked pretty good right up until the last 20 minutes. There's a very promising batch of players in that squad.

Read the other day that Scotland want :moyes2 to replace Gordon Strachen. :hutz


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Southgate's got the job.

http://www.espnfc.co.uk/england/story/3007378/gareth-southgate-to-become-england-boss-on-four-year-deal-sources


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like Messi can book a nice long holiday next summer :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Much as I love trolling Messi fans it is truly a disgrace what's going on with that team.

They have by far and away the best attacking talent of any international squad including one of the greatest players of all time. They're currently starting with Correa and a Genoa flop up front. Embarrassing.

I know Icardi has a lot of enemies but considering the state of the team it's a joke he's not getting a look in. They need to get a strong manager in who's not afraid to upset a few players. To not have any sort attacking balance or fluidity with those players is disgraceful. There's more than enough in reserve to find something that works. Such a waste.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

3 of Argentina's final 4 games are against teams below them in the standings.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

argentina fa are a broke mess. the ban to messi is a joke seeing as there was no mention in the officials report, and the official wasn't even offended or anything by it. mascherano got 2 games yet messi got 4 for something the official didnt even include in their report? HUH?

watched peru/uruguay earlier. very intense game. if they were going to give out bans regularly for disrespect to refs both sides would struggle to field a team next game. lots of shouting, gesticulating, grabbing, intimidating of the ref. should've been a 2-2 draw after a shocking uruguay handball/red card call but paolo guerrero is still a machine. made godin look like a bitch numerous times.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait for next saturday's game at Hampden. 

Anyone else from the forum going?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

@Vader

I know you said you'd been watching England in the u20 world cup, have you been watching their recent games as well as today's semi final? 

Walker-Peters has been so good. I can see him being the next youngster to make the step up next season now he's proven he can play left back, even though he's a right back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872474524566081536
Just love how classy and calm he looks.


Nice to see we'll have Onomah back for the final. He's probably been one of our best players this tournament. The red card he got in the quarter finals was farcical.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Solanke GOATing :banderas


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...otball-team-fail-line-minutes-silence-honour/

Anyone seen this? What a bunch of disgusting scum Saudis are. I hope FIFA does something about this, though they probably won't.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DA said:


> Solanke GOATing :banderas




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872811231509225473
:klopp2



Punkhead said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...otball-team-fail-line-minutes-silence-honour/
> 
> Anyone seen this? What a bunch of disgusting scum Saudis are. I hope FIFA does something about this, though they probably won't.


Absoloutly Disgusting. Even their own FA couldn't give a fuck either by the sounds of it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

"Take a bow"??? that was fucking horseshit keeping.

I haven't been keeping up with it really, Erik. Had work/naps to contend with. With W-P, his attacking was great but his defending looked suspect when I saw him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873268684323684353


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lloris :mj4*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Giroud's goal was absolutely phenomenal


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait for tomorrow's game. 

3-2 Scotland.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope Lingard breaks scott browns leg. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Scotland are horrific, England might as well pack it in if they lose.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

We nearly lost to fucking Scotland. A new low.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Both teams were horrendous. Hart is truly finished. I hope he's City's reserve keeper next season so at least Southgate fucks him off.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope he's City first-choice keeper next season so City will be poo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Scotland bottling it at the end :lmao

England having to rescue a draw in extra time :lmao


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

What a joke same old England.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

We may of bottled it but those few moments of victory were orgasmic. roud


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Stuart Dallas scored in injury time to secure an excellent 1-0 win against Azerbaijan in Baku. :yay


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Poor game from both sides and will be remembered as a classic because of the final 6 mins, England's midfield was none existent I'd be happy if Rashford never took another corner in his career WTF where those :StephenA7

We need a set piece specialist because lately it's very glaring weakness in team currently, no service to Kane or Alli and both looked poor because of it. Had to be one of the worst performances I've seen from Eric Dier too and I wondered if Livermore even on the pitch at times.

As a Englishman and Spurs fan living and working in Scotland with mainly Celtic fans I'm happy Kane got that vital goal and found it hilarious that Oxlade Chamberlain pretty much took on the entire Celtic contingent on his own to score :HA 

At least I can go to work tomorrow and not get mocked by them because most guys felt like they lost today rather than gain an unexpected point for them.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bloody foreigner stealing my jobs. :bigron


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:lmao so let me get this straight

Griffiths scored a free kick as the wall doesn't jump & Hart didn't get over near quick enough, so he gets a free kick in nearly the same position & he scores that one too? :lol

lol at Scotland bottling it too, shambolic defending

Who cares though, England will still qualify & we get the same "can England do it?" before massively flopping

I feel for the U20s if they win tomorrow as they'll be hyped up so fucking much that when they don't produce fireworks then the media will turn their back on them too, fuck this system


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotland bundled that one up real good.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Not long back from Hampden. Scotland better team for the first 20 mins then England were for the rest of the first half. Scotland were better than England throughout the 2nd half. 

The last 5 mins or so were absolutely incredible. 2 of the best ever free kicks i've ever seen then only for us to fuck it up in the last minute. If only Armstrong passed to the other side the game was won. 

The scenes for our 2nd goal wens3


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> We may of bottled it but those few moments of victory were orgasmic. roud


Words of a Corbyn voter :trump



Mainboy said:


> 2 of the best ever free kicks i've ever seen


Best you've seen in person, right? ..Right?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Probably not even the best free kicks scored in Scotland with Nakamura's efforts ages ago


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

haribo said:


> Words of a Corbyn voter :trump
> 
> 
> 
> Best you've seen in person, right? ..Right?


Pretty much.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Did not watch the game as England and international qualifiers bore the shit out of me. However spoke to a pal who was at the game and he tells me without doubt the highlight of the day goes to the Scotland fans for the song. Hes one of your own, hes one of your own. Jimmy Saville hes one of your own:lmao Great effort


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Did not watch the game as England and international qualifiers bore the shit out of me. However spoke to a pal who was at the game and he tells me without doubt the highlight of the day goes to the Scotland fans for the song. Hes one of your own, hes one of your own. Jimmy Saville hes one of your own:lmao Great effort


I don't see why anyone watches England outside of tournaments. It's always thrown together teams that rarely gel playing wank football usually against a minnow's parked bus.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

U20 World Cup final on BBC2 at 11am.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Locked


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Been really impressed with England to be honest.

Playing with freedom, not afraid to attack and play football. Solid defensively, running midfield and look a threat when they attack. It's a shame that few of these won't make it at the top level, nothing to do with ability, but because they either won't be given a chance or they're afraid to play like this at the top level due to a fear of failing. 

This is an U20 team without some of the well known best talent in the country too. Though I guess that's because some are in the U21 team and a few in the U19 team for the European Championship next month.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Saved the penalty!

Good save that


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:moore

Great achievement tbh no matter what level they're at. It was a good final too IMO despite only one goal in the game. Credit to Venezuela though, they bought it that last 20 minutes and there were some very tense moments. We worked as hard as anyone could the whole game though.

Some promising young players out there who I hope we see more of in the PL.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Here comes the media bollocks

Well deserved though & a great achievement, hopefully they can push on as they grow without the magnifying glass over them


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Soteldo looked awesome when he came on.. #POCKETROCKET #WorldCupFinal ⚽⚽


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

England U17s - European Championship runners up
England U18s - Toulon Champions for second year running.
England U20s - World Cup Winners
England U21s - European Championship starts this Friday.
England U19s - European Championship starts next month.

England senior - Celebrate a 95th minute equaliser against Scotland.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Hes one of your own, hes one of your own. Jimmy Saville hes one of your own.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Everton joining West Ham as the only clubs to win a World Cup :moyes1


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873962696122613760
Please play him in his right position next season Pochettino.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Great performance from The Boys tonight, we weren't pretty but we got the job done. Great to see Hallfreðsson featuring back at CM after his long stretch out. I think the last time he played was against Kosovo and we put him on the right but he was back in his comfort zone tonight and it showed. Aron and Gylfi did well too and I was ecstatic when Magnússon headed home off the corner. He took it out of the air messy, confused the keeper and sent it straight over him. Great goal, you beautiful little Milky Bar man.

Now we're level on points with Croatia and if they slip up once, we can be in an automatic qualification spot for the World Cup. Never in my wildest dreams did I think I might see an Iceland team walk out at a World Cup but it seems like we could be on our way to Russia. Especially considering how tricky Turkey and Ukraine can be, we need to keep our foot on the gas and hope Croatia drop points somewhere. I just don't want to go through Playoffs again, especially when teams like Portugal and Italy could be milling around in there. Draw one of them and we may as well not show up. Hopefully Slovakia can usurp England so we get them, we could walk that game :lol

Seriously though, very pleased tonight after that game. Our team's half Championship players yet we kept a national side featuring Modric, Mandzukic, Brozovic and Rog at bay and snuck in a late one for the three points against our bogey team. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Confederations Cup about to kick off on ITV with Russia vs New Zealand

Not expecting much fireworks for this tournament, in fact the most fireworks I'm expecting are from the Russian fans :shrug

They've struggled to sell out this tournament & even with Russia playing the stadium looks half empty


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The Confederations Cup so far isn't going well. Only half of the tickets have been sold and some cities have started giving them out for free to avoid many empty seats on TV. The tournament itself is gonna be interesting to see how the new rules and technology are implemented. This is supposed to be a sort of rehearsal for the World Cup next year and might be the last ever Confederations Cup as well. Whatever anybody says, I'm looking forward to it, international football is always fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone watching the confederation cup? How there wasn't a single red in this fiasco last night, esp with VAR


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brock said:


> Anyone watching the confederation cup? How there wasn't a single red in this fiasco last night, esp with VAR


Yeah, I really expected at least a couple red cards, but only a few yellow cards is a strange decision. One thing about VAR is that it takes way longer than they expected. They said that it should take 30 seconds to make a decision via VAR, but it takes a minute or more usually and reviewing that fight took whole 3 minutes, so I guess they're gonna have to do something wit that if they want to implement VAR in further tournaments, especially the WC.

Some pretty interesting games so far, Mexico vs New Zealand was pretty exciting, I really like Cameroon too.

Also, there's a lot of empty seats. It was announced that they've only managed to sell half of the tickets and started giving them away for free, but it doesn't look like many are interested in the Confederations Cup. Though this most likely will not be the case with the FIFA WC next year also in Russia.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40354268

15 years ago, still feelsbadman :mjeng


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877962848944738308
Pickford's distribution is first class.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Comprehensive and expected big win for Portugal. Barring an upset, surely heading to a Portugal/Germany final.

Really good finish from Andre Silva today too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Spain U-21 side would probably be contenders in a senior international tournament. Can only see Italy giving them any serious competition.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

England vs Germany in the semi..

Lolololololol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol so in this Germany Cameroon game they had a challenge where the video assistant review thing came in & wasted bare time & the ref gave the wrong guy the red fpalm


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> The Spain U-21 side would probably be contenders in a senior international tournament. Can only see Italy giving them any serious competition.


Spain's U-21 side would win the Confederations Cup, I have no doubts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ceballos, Llorente and Saul in midfield...

:done

Sign Ceballos Jose plz god.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

England U21s lose to Germany on pens? Shock


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ceballos will likely be the long term replacement for Modric, Madrid have been heavily linked with him for ages. He's a complete piece of shit though, wouldn't want him at Barca.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Comprehensive and expected big win for Portugal. Barring an upset, *surely heading to a Portugal/Germany final*.
> 
> Really good finish from Andre Silva today too.


Not when they can't hit a freakin penalty we're not.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nani's penalty esp was shit. Yeah Bravo did well to save the first two but they were poor penalties tbh. Chile's were all excellent.

Not an upset of course though, as Chile are one of the best teams, I did think Portugal would go through. Chile should have had a penalty in ET.

Mexico to knock out Germany now :cozy

Vidal was excellent tonight.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate the slow run up it's so fucking stupid and never seems to work. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Portugal's penalties were so bad they gave me legit PTSD.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I hate the Confed Cup. It's supposed to be your dose of international football to make the wait for the World Cup easier, but all it does is make me feel depressed because it's a lame competition nobody cares about and there's still a whole year until the real deal. I want the World Cup, dammit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Brock said:


> Vidal was excellent tonight.


long live the king :banderas


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm really glad that Portugal didn't win, Chile were clearly more deserving to win. Now if Germany could somehow fuck up, that would be perfect semifinals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

KING


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

LMAO Germany trounced Mexico. I was not hoping for two rematches to end things, but oh well...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Germany were excellent right from the start. Game was done 10 minutes in.

It's scary that we're watching what's essentially most of their 'second team' because the quality in depth is pretty special.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Germany U21s beat Spain

Scary how good they are from the unders upwards


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Punkhead said:


> Spain's U-21 side would win the Confederations Cup, I have no doubts.


:coman


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

If I was optimistic about VAR before this tournament, after the 3rd place game all I can say is that it is useless. What's the point of having it if the referee can use it whenever he wants to and just ignore it when it's actually needed? The dumb referee screwed Mexico. He made two penalty calls for Portugal, for first one he used VAR and second one, no VAR used, ignored the blatant dive. When there should have been a penalty for Mexico after a Mexican player was pushed, referee didn't see that and even after everyone told him to use VAR, he didn't.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Punkhead said:


> If I was optimistic about VAR before this tournament, after the 3rd place game all I can say is that it is useless. What's the point of having it if the referee can use it whenever he wants to and just ignore it when it's actually needed? The dumb referee screwed Mexico. He made two penalty calls for Portugal, for first one he used VAR and second one, no VAR used, ignored the blatant dive. When there should have been a penalty for Mexico after a Mexican player was pushed, referee didn't see that and even after everyone told him to use VAR, he didn't.


Yeah the whole point of it is to decrease human error, which means it should be the ultimate authority, not the referee. If the ref can just choose when to use it and when to obey it, then what's the point.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It seems obvious to me that they're doing their absolute best to sabotage the VAR system so it doesn't get implemented in future.

Theres absolutely nothing wrong with the technology itself. But when you have idiots reviewing the footage who are basing it on OPINION then its not going to work.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> It seems obvious to me that they're doing their absolute best to sabotage the VAR system so it doesn't get implemented in future.
> 
> Theres absolutely nothing wrong with the technology itself. But when you have idiots reviewing the footage who are basing it on OPINION then its not going to work.


Then the ref has the final say...................and still gets it wrong. :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> Then the ref has the final say...................and still gets it wrong. :mj2


Ridiculous, right? 

Almost as if the referee didn't want to send anyone off in what is essentially a friendly final.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Great tournament for the VAR :bosque

Another shit decision tonight with that elbow only resulting into a yellow.

Shame Chile couldn't keep up their attacking intensity of their first 10 minutes as the goal just set them back and despite the odd half chance, the game was just too stop start from then on, with Germany doing what they had to do.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WORLD DOMINATION


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Canada with a win AND goals in the Gold Cup!?!?!?!

Everybody bow down to your new CONCACAF over lords!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

England U19s won the euros beating Portugal


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> England U19s won the euros beating Portugal


England youth have had a pretty good summer.

England U17s: European Championship Runners Up
England U19s: Won the European Championship
England U20s: Won the Toulon Tournament
England U20s: Won the World Cup
England U21s: European Championship Semi Finalists

It's just a shame that the players done it on their own merit as opposed to being coached well. Players are still being picked based on their physical prowess as opposed to technical ability and it only gets you so far. 

Developing these youngsters and giving them game time at a senior level is the next step and it won't happen.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Erik. said:


> England youth have had a pretty good summer.
> 
> England U17s: European Championship Runners Up
> England U19s: Won the European Championship
> ...


Yup good summer, won't get a chance to develop at the top level & then the media/pundits harp so much on them to succeed cause they succeeded at this level


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Great result for us tonight. Can England do us a favour and beat Slovakia on Monday while we destroy Malta at home. 

Next month's game against Slovakia is gonna be massive if the above happens on Monday.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

As bad as the US is in this match... this ref is worse. Absolutely shameful job all around.

PS: fire Arena. Jesus fuck.

EDIT: no class, no chemistry, no poise... USMNT needs a complete overhaul. Disgraceful, especially in this region. US looked bush league in a second rate region. Embarrassing.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

A hard 4:0 Sterling was terrible and I'm not even on his hate wagon actually like the guy. Happy Welback returned and scores because that's what he does for England guy has a good record. Oxtail was piss poor as well good luck with that guy Liverpool. 

Jones and Cahill wasn't tested did a good job though not a fan of either guy tbh. 

Rashford was much needed good to see him should have started whatever.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

CONCACAF officiating at it's finest.

US soccer in full panic mode. All I care about is Bradley and Jozy not getting injured.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Woodburn

roud


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock said:


> Woodburn
> 
> roud


:banderas roud :mark: 

http://streamable.com/2bylz


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Northern Ireland made hard work in beating San Marino on Friday night despite (going by the stats) pretty much dominating the entire game and then the deadlock was broken twenty minutes from time through Josh Magennis who hit a brace with Steven Davis getting the third goal. I didn't see the game due to being at the Ulster game.

And now it's onto Monday night and the visit from Czech Republic and a point could be enough to secure a playoff spot.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We might actually be one of the very worst international sides in Europe. Pathetic

Wales, led by Future GOAT Ben Woodburn, deserve to overtake us and go to the WC


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So, Woodburn is English and only qualifies for Wales through his maternal Grandparents or something? Talk about not having faith in your own ability.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Superb result for Luxembourg tonight, drawing 0-0 away to France.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> So, Woodburn is English and only qualifies for Wales through his maternal Grandparents or something? Talk about not having faith in your own ability.


He probably wants the chance of winning an international tournament and chose the side that has reached a semi in his lifetime


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm gonna reach a semi whenever Erik says something positive about a non-Spurs player.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hendo dominating the second half and leading England to another win with his second assist in two games

Top captain. Even topper human being


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Northern Ireland are the best home nation team right now.

Just class :lenny

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Best part of the Scotland game tonight was the fans cheering England's 2nd goal :ha

Our game against Slovakia next month is massive and our biggest for years.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I really hope Northern Ireland can qualify for Russia 2018 for Chris Brunt.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> I really hope Northern Ireland can qualify for Russia 2018 for Chris Brunt.


I'm a Wolves fan and even i like Chris Brunt.

Good honest Pro


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Dammit Ireland, you had 3-3-0, you had us at home, and you managed to fuck it up.

We'll send you a postcard from Russia.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ireland just don't have the talent whatever way people look at it. Wales and Scotland have far more in comparison.

jfc at Argentina though. Chile bailing them out with their own bottle job.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Ireland just don't have the talent whatever way people look at it. Wales and Scotland have far more in comparison.
> 
> jfc at Argentina though. Chile bailing them out with their own bottle job.


Yeah but it feels like you guys did the hard work, beating Austria away, drawing with Serbia away, not losing in the first 6 games...then, you fail to beat Georgia and lose at home to a 10-man squad...what happened? Before these two games, I'd have given you better odds to go to WC than us (I'm Serbian) and definitely better than Wales, now it seems you've all but been eliminated.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Could be some big sides missing next year's world cup. Argentina have to win their remaining games while USA have too aswell.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DAVINSON










:banderas


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbf to Ireland Wales squad wise are a lot better. Ireland have been punching above their weight. 

Tbf Argentina come 5th they effectively have a bye in New Zealand. USA coming 4th might be a problem for them though if they end up versus Australia.

USA vs Syria could be funny


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Once again, the F.A prove themselves to be a bunch of spineless, snivelling arseholes.

Thank you, Mark Sampson...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*England have done it!!11!!! They're going to win the World Cup!!11!!!1!!*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotland will qualify for Russia.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No World Cup for Argentina.

The number of chances they messed up was embarrassing fpalm


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimmich best crosser of a fitba ever?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Law said:


> No World Cup for Argentina.
> 
> The number of chances they messed up was embarrassing fpalm


They can still qualify through playoffs or even automatically.They would absolutely fuck NZ in play offs


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FasihFranck said:


> They can still qualify through playoffs or even automatically.They would absolutely fuck NZ in play offs


 Yeah, but I can't see them scoring. Their finishing is absolute trash.

16 goals in 17 matches fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

England are atrocious. Bloody hell. A last minute winner put us through? We should be beating Slovenia 3-0 with kane and rashford. 

Why is Joe Hart still in the squad? He is terrible and we have better in Jack Butland. 

Holy god why is John Stones playing? He is not very good and has never played well with Cahil and yet we persist.

Don't get me started in our midfield, Henderson, Delph, Livermore? I thought the reason we got Southgate was so he can implement the youth? Not play average old players who done nothing before hand.

Why is Chamberlain playing? Why has he even been picked? He has been down right terrible for both arsenal and liverpool this season?

Just terrible tactics in general. Poor selection and just poor motivation. Thank god Rooney retired, he would have been played upfront most likely.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It was always going to be an uphill task last night against the Germans but at least we didn't disgrace oursels.

Onto Sunday now and a trip to Norway to attempt and secure a place in the playoffs.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

England are pure garbage

Selection ut
Tactics ut
Sense of entitlement after one cup win 51 years ago ut


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*A World Cup without Messi just wouldn't be right. Also no guarantee that Portugal and Ronaldo get there either. *


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

seabs said:


> *A World Cup without Messi just wouldn't be right. Also no guarantee that Portugal and Ronaldo get there either. *


 Not like that he was going to go carry this trash Argentina side far in the WC.

It was always going to end on heartbreak, the one positive to come out of this is Messi will be able to focus 100% on Barcelona.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

England still playing the same tired, outdated crap that we've been serving up for the last 20 years. Movement off the ball is at least one of the most important things in football, yet it's something our players seem allergic to (for their country anyway). It's embarrassing how easily the majority of our attacks fizzle out against an even remotely organised defence, because players are just standing around waiting for something to happen instead of making themselves available. Also doesn't help that we don't seem to have anyone capable of crossing the ball. 

The players and manager change, everything else stays the same...


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

NZ conceded 3 goals against Solomon Islands (one of the worst teams in the world) in two games so I fully expect Argentina to rape them and score ten goals


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^ If they finish in the play offs. The last 5 times they have gone to Ecuador they have not won a single time. So could easily miss out.



Mainboy said:


> Scotland will qualify for Russia.


I would legit burst out laughing if Scotland made it and Argentina did not. Fair play to Scotland to now be in pole position to get second after seemingly having no chance a while back. Will most likely struggle in the play off looking at some of the team they could get


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Messi is washed :towns


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The tartan fannies aren't getting anywhere near Russia 2018. :woy

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916378674064216069
:mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roy Mustang said:


> I would legit burst out laughing if Scotland made it and Argentina did not. Fair play to Scotland to now be in pole position to get second after seemingly having no chance a while back. Will most likely struggle in the play off looking at some of the team they could get


I think we'll win on Sunday and will end up losing to Italy or Portugal in the play-off.



Cliffy said:


> The tartan fannies aren't getting anywhere near Russia 2018. :woy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


We can dream. wens3


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an England and Pakistan football fan .

I noticed that England keep playing the same way all the time negative football .

They don't pick the right players for the right position and don't give players a chance to play .

Over the years England have gone for people who have less skill and more boring consistent players .

I would have played Joey Barton in holding role so the 10 could do create , imagine have freedom to go forward with tough talking midfielder behind you blocking terrifying the opposition number 10 .

Also I would if there are 2 left wingback /fullback who like to go forward like Cole and bridge put 1 at left back and the other at wing.

Furthermore put a proper number 10 who has more skill than consistency, as a magic moment is better than number of passes completed .

I would also have the goal keeper take all free kicks which are not near the goal so the keeper can launch the ball long.

I would also go 4-4-2 diamond 1 defensive midfielder and 1 number 10 2 wingers and 2 up front , 1 fast striker and 1 holding up the ball.

Lastly play players on form not reputation, as some player have been picked because they were good but are out of form.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

The last round of South American qualifying is going to be tasty. Weirdly enough Paraguay look in the best spot to leapfrog everyone as they've only got to be Venezuela at home, and Venezuela are terrible travelers. Argentina absolutely must win away at Ecuador to have any reasonable hope. Peru and Colombia will be very interesting as there might be a temptation to go for a draw with the idea that other results will go their way, but Peru are at home and behind Colombia on the table, so will probably go for it. Chile are 3rd but away to Brazil. A draw wouldn't even guarantee them 5th, and given how dominant Brazil are at home, they'll be praying other results go their way.

It's seems a ridiculous thing to day, but I think the current 3rd and 4th place Chile and Colombia will miss out. Argentina will squeak a win in Ecuador, Peru will beat Colombia, Paraguay will beat Venezuela and Brazil will condemn Chile to missing out.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's said:


> The last round of South American qualifying is going to be tasty. Weirdly enough Paraguay look in the best spot to leapfrog everyone as they've only got to be Venezuela at home, and Venezuela are terrible travelers. Argentina absolutely must win away at Ecuador to have any reasonable hope. Peru and Colombia will be very interesting as there might be a temptation to go for a draw with the idea that other results will go their way, but Peru are at home and behind Colombia on the table, so will probably go for it. Chile are 3rd but away to Brazil. A draw wouldn't even guarantee them 5th, and given how dominant Brazil are at home, they'll be praying other results go their way.
> 
> It's seems a ridiculous thing to day, but I think the current 3rd and 4th place Chile and Colombia will miss out. Argentina will squeak a win in Ecuador, Peru will beat Colombia, Paraguay will beat Venezuela and Brazil will condemn Chile to missing out.


Do all south american games kick off at the same time next tuesday?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Spain are playing some delicious football at the moment, their midfield is second to none.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Mainboy said:


> Do all south american games kick off at the same time next tuesday?


Yep. If not you could almost guarantee collusion would take place.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's said:


> Yep. If not you could almost guarantee collusion would take place.


All games are worth a watch tbh.

Could be some great scenes ahead.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweden lead Luxembourg 7-0. 

This is (presumably) the same Luxembourg side who provided 'heroics' in France last time out and held out for a 0-0 draw.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Massive day for Scotland. Our biggest game since we played Italy at Hampden 10 years ago. Really hope we can get the win needed.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Pulisic fucked the defense of Panama.This guy looks good definitely on my wishlist for CM


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Mainboy said:


> Massive day for Scotland. Our biggest game since we played Italy at Hampden 10 years ago. Really hope we can get the win needed.


Dont worry as things are going they might be gone for being the worst runner ups.Its them or Croatia and for some reason dont know what but I absolutely fucking hate Croatian team even though they have got some talented players but just it is


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Scotland bottled hard.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hahaha, unlucky 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Scotland :mj4

England are trash as always, L16 exit confirmed


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

International football, all about changing player forms at club level. Not about sticking on Steven Fletcher and Anya (players last relevant like 3 years ago for crying out loud) when you need goals. It's a miracle we managed to get so close to qualifying despite Strachan's persisting ineptitude.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Scotland always find a way to fuck up. I wonder if Gordon Strachan will finally go away?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Get Strachan out 

Terrible team selection and subs. Same old story.

ut


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's not just strachan 

You have the same issues the English have, your football association need gutting then rebuilding.

Both national teams are a shambles and poorly mismanaged.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

LOLOLOLO Scotland fucks up again but happy for fellow Arabs in Egypt


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cliffy said:


> It's not just strachan
> 
> You have the same issues the English have, your football association need gutting then rebuilding.
> 
> ...


SFA charge ridiculous prices for games these days and theres many other things wrong with them.

Cannot see England getting past last 16 in Russia next year due to Southgate being useless.




FasihFranck said:


> LOLOLOLO Scotland fucks up again but happy for fellow Arabs in Egypt


Great scenes in Egypt.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a feeling WC 2018 is going to be excellent.Some teams like Egypt might spring surprises


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Cliffy said:


> It's not just strachan
> 
> You have the same issues the English have, your football association need gutting then rebuilding.
> 
> ...


At least England qualifies to tournaments pretty much all the time, Scotland hasn't qualified to the World Cup since 98 I believe and didn't even make it to the bloody Euros!


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as a England Pakistan football fan. 

The problem with some of the home nations is that with bossman ruling, the there is unlimited number EU player for the premier league , so that they can now get more than just the 3 foreign players pre 1995 and don't need to look at home nations to get players as EU citizen don't need a work permit anymore .

So the home nations players are now playing in lower leagues than in the past and not reaching their potential.

Brexit might change things, but it is just conjecture at moment.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

farhanc said:


> Hello as a England Pakistan football fan.
> 
> The problem with some of the home nations is that with bossman ruling, the there is unlimited number EU player for the premier league , so that they can now get more than just the 3 foreign players pre 1995 and don't need to look at home nations to get players as EU citizen don't need a work permit anymore .
> 
> ...


If players are good enough they will play at top level but when you duds like Delph and Stones playing for England then its not the fault of foreign players


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to sitting back and watching Wales-Ireland tomorrow night and the south american games on Tuesday night.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Holy god, if that's how England play I might as well go watch West Brom, at least they get more goals. 

So how come it took Southgate around 5 games to get Hart out the squad?

That side today was the worse team, I've ever seen. Cresswell????? You mean the guy who plays for struggling West Ham? Why is he in the squad. Instead of playing Henderson, why not play Chalobah, or any other of the younger midfielders? Why are we playing three center backs against Lithuania? By the way Stones still looked terrible and got caught out. OMG how is he in this squad?

I've never seen such dull and uninspiring football in my life. I'm mean one nill to Lithuania, under Hogdson we wound had beaten Five nill and he was clueless.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Disappointing result tonight in Norway as an unfortunate Chris Brunt own goal sent us down to a single goal defeat but thankfully due to Scotland's draw earlier in the day we had already guaranteed our spot in the playoffs. Phew.

The first time in quite a while we've lost back-to-back qualifiers which is impressive.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

FasihFranck said:


> If players are good enough they will play at top level but when you duds like Delph and Stones playing for England then its not the fault of foreign players


Hello FasihFranck

I think since the bossman ruling it has meant the player who would have played at a top premier league pre 1995 actually because of the transfer changes moved to a mid table team.

Conversely players at a mid table team either moved up to a top team as the 3 foreign player rule was gone or they moved to a lower table team as mid table also used bossman ruling to get better players .

The bottom table players in the premier league either moved to mid table or the championship .

So the premier league teams did not need to just get home nations players , they could go and get a team full of EU citizens .
That meant teams did not just look Northern Ireland , Scotland , Wales and player who could claim British citizenship , they could look everywhere and get any EU qualified player they wanted .

Brerxit will interesting as regards to transfers and which player will be allowed to play in premier league. 

The 1992/–93 A.C. Milan team could not field all their players as the 3 foreign player rule was enforced , hypothetically if the bossman ruling was in place that team would done even more.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wales :mj4


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Wales fuck up once again


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good

We can stop pretending Coleman is any good at being a football manager now. He got all the plaudits last year despite Michael O'Neill doing a far better job for Norn Iron.

His career highlight is smashing Charlotte Jackson. 

Lol at bale btw, he can spend next summer getting that hair transplant. Get tae fuck.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Bet Woodburn wishes he waited for England now. I would have preferred neither of them to go through but hey the Irish are far more appealing than Wales and their fans will probably add something to the tournament if they can get through the play offs.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917488811688513536
Good on 'em.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Unorthodox said:


> Bet Woodburn wishes he waited for England now. I would have preferred neither of them to go through but hey the Irish are far more appealing than Wales and their fans will probably add something to the tournament if they can get through the play offs.


Its highly unlikely for them to go through tbh.They might get Italy or Portugal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PLAYOFFS, BABY :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Northern Ireland v Republic of Ireland in the play-offs would be wonderful.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Serbia has qualified for a major tournament after missing Euro 2012, 2014 World Cup, and Euro 2016. About fucking time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Good to know Seamus Coleman did not die in vain.

What a fucking legendary night. McClean has been a hero through the whole campaign.

We're pretty fucked for the playoffs. Pretty sure it's Italy, Portugal/Switzerland, Denmark or Croatia to pick from.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Northern Ireland v Republic of Ireland in the play-offs would be wonderful.


Not going to happen unfortunately. I think we're both unseeded.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Heartbreaking stuff for Assad's boys.

Pretty amusing that Australia are relying on a soon to be 38 year old Cahill to beat a nation in the midst of a Civil War.

Anyways. Some of these traitorous Syrian players have had their fun. Back to the torture prisons with you.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

We could see a World Cup without the worlds best player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Heartbreaking stuff for Assad's boys.
> 
> Pretty amusing that Australia are relying on a soon to be 38 year old Cahill to beat a nation in the midst of a Civil War.
> 
> Anyways. Some of these traitorous Syrian players have had their fun. Back to the torture prisons with you.


Syria are a disgrace with all their time wasting antics which is typical of the Asian teams especially, roll around like they've been shot, stretcher comes out and they're magically able to walk off and RUN STRAIGHT BACK ON

we should've put them away by more than 2-1, but our coach is tactically inept and persists with this ridiculous 3-4-2-1 formation when we clearly don't have the players with the quality like teams of Juve and Chelsea do to pull it off


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Law said:


> We could see a World Cup without the worlds best player.


Pretty sure Portugal will beat Switzerland so you've nothing to worry about pal.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Vader said:


> Pretty sure Portugal will beat Switzerland so you've nothing to worry about pal.


He obviously meant Wayne Hennessey.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Happy for Ireland even though I wanted Wales to win as they won me a nice amount of money during the Euros. 

Would be funny as fuck if Argentina fail to make it to the World cup. Can Rep of Ireland and Northern Ireland get each other in the play offs?

Edit: Looked it up and based on the results since Slovkia could be out the seeds would be Swizterland, Italy, Croatia and Northern Ireland whilst Non-seeds would be Sweden, Rep of Ireland, Greece and Denmark so could happen


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Roy Mustang said:


> Happy for Ireland even though I wanted Wales to win as they won me a nice amount of money during the Euros.
> 
> Would be funny as fuck if Argentina fail to make it to the World cup. Can Rep of Ireland and Northern Ireland get each other in the play offs?
> 
> Edit: Looked it up and based on the results since Slovkia could be out the seeds would be Swizterland, Italy, Croatia and Northern Ireland whilst Non-seeds would be Sweden, Rep of Ireland, Greece and Denmark so could happen


They can't. 










No Italy or Croatia plz god.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Switzerland are definitely beatable, Denmark too


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Don't cry for Messi, Argentina.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

1-1 Now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

2-1 Argentina some game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Messi 

My god 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Putting the whole dam team on his back :messi


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Enjoying the Americans shitting on tim Howard online.

Moz would be proud.

They're losing aswell to Trinidad

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jesus Yanks. I almost hope we don't make it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Messi with his third

Good lord

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is what happens when majority of your players play in shit MLS. Getting abused by Trinidad LOL DISGRACE


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pulisic gol

The man that plays in a REAL league.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chile out

LOL @ Sanchez, no world cup and stuck at midtable arsenal.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

US going out. 

Scenes in Panama. Holy shit


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

PANAMA SCORES 


*WE'RE GOING HOME *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

NO DOPEY AMERICANS IN THE WORLD CUP THREAD WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917934248513896448
Panama's first goal which drew them level... how the hell was that given. US fans must be so pissed after seeing that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... the US really needs to get its shit together. I was laughing at losing to Trinidad and Tobago. This next World Cup is shaping up to be quite dull in some respects though. Really seems to between two teams, if we are generous. Not seeing Brazil beating the Germans to be honest. Iceland could be a nice story if they do well though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No wonder they want to host so bad.

Those who can't, host.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's as if they didn't even want it.

What a group of lazy fucks.

Good thing is the World Cup field expands soon to allow shitty teams like this to make it.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Don't let the fact that the USA has failed to qualify for the 2018 FIFA World Cup distract you from the fact that the USA has failed to qualify for the 2018 FIFA World Cup LMAOOOOOOO

Guess who's gonna play at the 2018 FIFA World Cup?

Not the USA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DRAIN THE SWAMP!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good we don't deserve to be in.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol America. Happy for Panama to get through. Shame Argentina made it but good to see Messi at a world cup.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I just read that no-one other than Messi has scored a competitive goal for Argentina for a year. They won 1 out of 7 qualifiers when he was absent as well. Hat-trick in the altitude to drag his shite team to the World Cup.

More importantly tho, Murica :bosque


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Feel for Pulisic. Gonna be a weird world cup, but should be nice not having to hear about the "American heart" every time they scrape a shitty draw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Messi being Messi.

I can't possibly imagine there ever being a footballer better than him, it isn't possible.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO America

that own goal is crazy enough, but the Panama "goal" which doesn't seem to actually cross the line and the ridiculous luck Honduras had with that shot rebounding off the crossbar, into Ochoa's head before going over the line, is just hilarious how that could all happen to conspire against USA qualifying :lol


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Why doesn't Dybala start for the national team???


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KZA said:


> Feel for Pulisic. Gonna be a weird world cup, but should be nice not having to hear about the "American heart" every time they scrape a shitty draw.


Gonna put a giant shit on whatever popularity soccer in USA would have gotten from this world cup


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Lawls said:


> Why doesn't Dybala start for the national team???


Because Sampaoli seems to think Messi and Dybala don't fit well together. Bullshit if you ask me, a badly fitted Dybala is still better than Benedetto. So is Icardi. And so is Higuain who isn't even called.

That last round in the South American qualifiers was crazy, but I'm happy with who went on to the World Cup. :coutinho

Also obviously happy with Portugal making it without needing the playoffs, we usually bring it when it counts. William Carvalho and João Mário were class.

I'll be rooting for both Irelands in the playoffs :fightmem8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiz said:


> NO DOPEY AMERICANS IN THE WORLD CUP THREAD WOOOOOOOOOOO


And a World Cup free of those stupid I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN chants :banderas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry about USA @Mikey Damage :mj2

Australia to play Honduras and New Zealand to play Peru. 

Can't see Australia getting passed Honduras.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Messi :sodone

Shame the Americans won't be at the World Cup. There's certain teams that I just sad face at if they don't qualify. Nigeria are one. Always nice to see pretty colours. They're fans are bonkers but it's part of the culture of a tournament. Shame on anyone shitting over I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN too. Didn't believe enough this time around I suppose. Chile not making it is a real surprise/loss too. Were such a great team under Sampaoli. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well why dont you just go fuckin marry america then you pos


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Kenny said:


> Sorry about USA @Mikey Damage :mj2
> 
> Australia to play Honduras and New Zealand to play Peru.
> 
> Can't see Australia getting passed Honduras.


Australia will fuck Honduras hopefully.Honduras have been good for nothing in last two WC.I can see NZ play in WC as well


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> Man... the US really needs to get its shit together. I was laughing at losing to Trinidad and Tobago. This next World Cup is shaping up to be quite dull in some respects though. Really seems to between two teams, if we are generous. Not seeing Brazil beating the Germans to be honest. Iceland could be a nice story if they do well though.


How is it going to be dull? There could be teams like Senegal,Denmark,Ireland instead of US,Netherlands who have been quite poor for a long time now


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He was one of the worst posters during the last World Cup, so don't be surprised to see constant nonsense next summer.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FasihFranck said:


> How is it going to be dull? There could be teams like Senegal,Denmark,Ireland instead of US,Netherlands who have been quite poor for a long time now


O it would have seemed dull if the US qualified too. There are a few feel good stories, but this World Cup feels like Germany’s to lose instead of a cup multiple teams might win. It might turn out exciting, but it doesn’t help that the last two cups ended up being flat outside of the group stages.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as a Toronto FC fan, all I cared about was Bradley and Jozy not getting injured.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Strachan resigned. wens3


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Strachan resigned. wens3


Just came up short in the end...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Law said:


> :banderas


Looks just like a lob into an empty gol to me


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DAnalysis :done

Moyes gonna get the Scotland job :mj4


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> Just came up short in the end...


:lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bruce Arena resigns.. Hopefully that's just the start


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

American coaches are crap.

You need a good European coach.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Northern Ireland will face Switzerland in the playoffs with the first leg being in Belfast.

Northern Ireland v Switzerland
Denmark v Republic of Ireland
Croatia v Greece
Sweden v Italy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Best two draws for both Irelands


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Rooting for Greece. If they go past Croatia, Serbia is in Pot 3.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A terrible refereeing decision has cost us tonight against Switzerland.

Northern Ireland were poor though and couldn't even create a single chance on target throughout the game but that doesn't take away from a shocking decision from the official. We need a strong performance on Sunday evening now if we are to make the World Cup in Russia next year.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

4-1 is a great result but Im not celebrating. Croatia was a big disappointment during the second half of the group stage. It wouldnt shock me if the blew this.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> A terrible refereeing decision has cost us tonight against Switzerland.


It turns out that disgraceful first leg decision cost us in the end. :sadbecky


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Imagine not playing Insigne. At all...


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Joel said:


> Imagine not playing Insigne. At all...


Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Joel said:


> Imagine not playing Insigne. At all...


most of the federation should resign , the people who put Ventura in charge should go with him too , bunch of corrupt bastards who only care about their personal gain , Ventura is too old school for Italia , he still rely on wingers to cross the ball over and over again with the same result , instead of changing it up and letting Insigne shine , this match was meant for him , the swedish are only good with on air balls , on ground Insigne would've them dancing , but its too late now , anyway congrats to Sweden they deserve it .


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Italy :mj2

Buffon :mj2


Got my money on either Brazil or France for the WC, though I'll be supporting Germany like always. Will be super weird to not see Italy though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So the US and Italy can have a friendly at the same time as the WC, right? Nobody will notice it's not a group play match up :side:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Feel bad for Buffon, retirement from national team has come earlier than he (and all of us) wanted. Didn't go out with a bang, but what a legendary career anyway.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Been sad about a World Cup without the Italians since last night but now I've remembered Swedish Cuties in the crowds :mark:*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sad to see Italy out. But I do like the idea floating out there to have a NIT type even prior to the WC. Get to see some pretty big teams play, youth get important experience, and just generally seems like a fun idea. 

Can’t be worse than group stages in the actual W with teams like Tunisia and Morroco. Iceland is a great story though.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Denmark...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Michael O'Neill wants to speak to the SFA about becoming manager. Would be a great appointment for us.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I wonder why he doesn't want to go into club management? You'd think he'd be able to get a Premier League job after his success with Northern Ireland.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Sad to see Italy out. But I do like the idea floating out there to have a NIT type even prior to the WC. Get to see some pretty big teams play, youth get important experience, and just generally seems like a fun idea.
> 
> Can&#8217;t be worse than group stages in the actual W with teams like Tunisia and Morroco. Iceland is a great story though.


Call it the we are not good enough for the real world cup so made our own losers cup instead


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Roy Mustang said:


> Call it the we are not good enough for the real world cup so made our own losers cup instead


You mean like the Europa League?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> You mean like the Europa League?


Nope because the Europa league was not made by teams because they did not make it to a tournament. Bet you if USA were good enough to qualify they would not be coming up with this.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Roy Mustang said:


> Nope because the Europa league was not made by teams because they did not make it to a tournament. Bet you if USA were good enough to qualify they would not be coming up with this.


Still the league for teams not good enough to make the Champions league or that flame out of it. Not much different.

And it lrobably wouldn’t have, though Italy’s presence might still have tempted TV minds to think about it. This doesn’t mean it isn’t a good idea, especially to get some experience and trying to use a failure in a positive manner. And more football is just good.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Nope because the Europa league was not made by teams because they did not make it to a tournament. Bet you if USA were good enough to qualify they would not be coming up with this.


The Europa League is exactly that, it's a tournament for teams who either weren't good enough to get into the Champions League, or get past the group stages.

Edit: I agree though an idea for a second tournament for teams that didn't qualify is laughable.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

The Europa league would be a great idea if the number of teams (and rounds) in it was significantly reduced. That would increase the quality and make the rounds before the quarter finals worth bothering with. UEFA Cup also sounded a lot better than Europa league which sounds crap.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seb said:


> The Europa League is exactly that, it's a tournament for teams who either weren't good enough to get into the Champions League, or get past the group stages.
> 
> Edit: I agree though an idea for a second tournament for teams that didn't qualify is laughable.


Yeah the edit was more my point lol. It is only coming about because the big teams did not qualify. Last thing we need is more international football :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

dropped the little guy off at school early so I would be home in time for the World Cup draw. priorities.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I would legit piss myself with laughter if Panama beat England. :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Interesting draw all around, June can't come soon enough.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> I would legit piss myself with laughter if Panama beat England. :lol


 Now I want to see Panama beat England :armfold


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Uruguay, Belgium, and England all have to be tickled pink with their draw.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Michael O'Neill has turned down the Scotland job. :yay

:yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.uefa.com/uefanationsleague/season=2019/draws/#/

UEFA League of Nations 2018-19 draw results. In Division A Iceland got really lucky, Netherlands and Poland really unlucky.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Alex McLeish will be the new scotland manager. Good to see our FA is going backwards as usual. Absoutley ridiculous decision.

:fuckthis


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964995799871574023


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Do we trust the Mirror's Twitter account for credibility?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> Do we trust the Mirror's Twitter account for credibility?


He said himself that it's still open for which country he will end up playing for. That's from the official Bundesliga website.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> He said himself that it's still open for which country he will end up playing for. That's from the official Bundesliga website.


fair enough


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

France really should've gotten a new coach in after they lost the euros. 

Deschamps in charge means another tournament write off. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

